# Marvel's Avengers Forever (w/Exiles spin)



## Keia (Jul 12, 2004)

The game is entitled Outcasts Forever and will be played with an Marvel Comics *Exiles* based theme with a twist. The twist is players can only be current or former Avengers (any coast) in the current continuity (i.e. existing characters from marvel universe as it currently stands).   The character suggestions must have been or were avengers at one point (or have a relationship with the Avengers such that it can be reasonably assumed.  

Players accepted:
Nuke261 playing *Captain America  [character final]*
KidA playing *Sandman  [character final]* 
Mimic playing *the Vision  [character final]*
Tsadkiel playing *Beast  [character final]*
Radiant playing *Binary  [character final]*
Gideon playing *Iron Man  [character final]*

_Reserve-Retired Avengers_
*Moon Knight *[character died]  
*Mr. Immortal  *[character died]
*Falcon  *[character died]
*Wonder Man  *[character missing]
*Wasp  *[character missing]
*Jack of Hearts [character at the Mansion] *

_Reserve Avengers (Alternates - in order of appearance, not a guarantee of acceptance)_
Tyreus (Wonder Man)
Tailspinner (Scarlet Witch)
Tallarn (Quicksilver)
Velmont
Cepter (possibly the Black Knight)
Bialaska
Brother Shatterstone
Corvus Coronoides (Hawkeye, Wonderman, others)

As always, the GM has final authority as to whether a character will be accepted.  I’m not basing my selections on first-come first serve.  I will make my decision based on ability to post frequently (at least every two days minimum), character ideas, and cohesiveness of the group.  Do not submit statted characters yet, only character ideas – as I will inform you of the PL of the character when I’ve decided.  

Your submission should also include a backup character - one that you would consider playing if your starting character completed his or her task or cannot continue.

I'll be using Mutants and Masterminds as the game base and there is no level requirement on your character - if the character is tough, then they'll be correspondingly tough (but then so will the threats). So there could be a Wasp and a Thor, each at *different power levels*. I have final discretion on all characters and what level they should be (I'll being trying to blend everyone together). Bonuses will be provided for good character ideas.

As with exiles, a lot can happen. Characters come and go, timelines are certainly in flux . . . but so are times.

Title of the first Episode : *Red  America*
Title of the second Episode: Bucky Must Die!


----------



## Mimic (Jul 12, 2004)

Since I am already playing Thor in a different game I would like to give the Hulk a try, possible back up characters include, Ironman or Vision.

Do you want a quick run down of the characters like in the secret wars thread?


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Do you want a quick run down of the characters like in the secret wars thread?




That would be great as it would give me an idea of when in the career the character is at.  

Also, you can choose to use an ultimate version of the character if you are familiar with it.

Keia


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 12, 2004)

I'd like to try Wonderman, with backups being Hurcules and the Hulk. I'd play a slightly darker version of him, where he's not sure where his life is going or where he wants it to go. As for his role in the group, he'll probably just be a strong arm, maybe with a couple of ideas. I'm not sure where his power level would be, and I may need some help with his abilities. I know he had super strength and toughness, and could fly, but I'm not sure of anything else, like if he had lazer vision, or maybe an energy sheath. (I remeber him haveing pinkish purple energy coming off his body and eyes)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 12, 2004)

1. Ms. Marvel
2. Scarlet Witch


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 12, 2004)

This sounds interesting. Let's see. Current or former Avengers. How about?:

1. Falcon.
2. Triathalon.

Question: How much leeway we do have in modifying background, powers, et cetera? Playing a complete carbon copy of the comic book character seems a bit, well, dull.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 13, 2004)

Glad you liked my character idea Keia!  Even more glad you have gone ahead with this game.  

I would like to go with Jim Hammond, the Original Human Torch as my back-up character.  Or maybe Ultimate Hawkeye!

And don't everyone think that just because I am playing Cap that I will be team leader!  My Cap is confident but may have a few issues with leading the Avengers as a team.

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Question: How much leeway we do have in modifying background, powers, et cetera? Playing a complete carbon copy of the comic book character seems a bit, well, dull.




Trust me - it won't be dull.  The variation you have is to select the character from any point in his Avengers history.  For you choices you could have Falcon, the token avenger ordered to the team by Henry Gyrich, or a Triathalon who still believes in the Triun way.

Regardless, I am allowing for very slight variations - think of the variations from the comics to the movie for Spiderman, or for the base to the Ultimate version [of which neither of you characters would apply - for the ultimate example as they don't have ultimate corrolaries as yet].

Keia


----------



## Unicron818 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Unicron818*

Hey hey....here I yam

I think Nuke should be the leader. Cap _is_ the leader!


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 13, 2004)

Are you still recruiting Keia?
I'd dig trying to play  (while running the Ultimate Secret Wars)...

If so here's my choices...
OOPS...

I forgot to include anything about the time period I'd dig playing them as...
In this order I think...

my #1 choice...
*Mr. Immortal*  as Leader of the Great Lakes Avengers during the time he was trying to prove his team as true Avengers.

*the Gray Hulk*:  Similar to Iron Man,  WAY back in the early days when it was fun to read his mono-sylable phrases,  a monster with a good moral direction  (as long as you didn't make him mad at you)
http://www.blogzine.hpg.ig.com.br/hulkcinza.jpg


*Iron Man*:  In the EARLY days of the old big Iron suit...  just after he first painted the suit to become the Golden Avenger...  big retro iron and powerful,  beginning his drinking problem.  [recent reference:  Hulk - Gray]
*the Vision*:  just following the Vision's betrayal of Ultron to help the Avengers defeat him...  when he was brand new to the Avengers, the world and still unemotional even though he conjectured about his fighting against the Avengers to himself...
http://www.reynos.com/Comics4$/Covers/Marvel/Avengers.57.jpg



let me know...
thanks

-kev-


----------



## kid A (Jul 13, 2004)

keia,

i e-mailed you my back-up characters.  i'm psyched to play!

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Are you still recruiting Keia?
> I'd dig trying to play  (while running the Ultimate Secret Wars)...




Kev,

'Course, I'm still recruiting.   I'm looking for plenty of options to go with Cap, Sandman, and Moon Knight.  I like all of the ideas, though Vision or Mr. Immortal may be the best of that group to fit with the others.



Everyone,

Keep the ideas coming!!

Keia


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 13, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Trust me - it won't be dull.  The variation you have is to select the character from any point in his Avengers history.  For you choices you could have Falcon, the token avenger ordered to the team by Henry Gyrich, or a Triathalon who still believes in the Triun way.
> 
> Regardless, I am allowing for very slight variations - think of the variations from the comics to the movie for Spiderman, or for the base to the Ultimate version [of which neither of you characters would apply - for the ultimate example as they don't have ultimate corrolaries as yet].
> 
> Keia




I would like the Falcon, but with some adjustments to his background and some tweaks to his powers. Nothing too dramatic. For example, I'm not planning on turning the Falcon into a white guy who can shapeshift into a bird. 

Should I email my ideas to you, or post them here?


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Should I email my ideas to you, or post them here?




You can email me at keia1980 at yahoo dot com.  Hopefully that will fool the e-mail search engines.

You can give me the details here too, but if you want some of it under the radar . . . 

Keia


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 13, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Kev,
> 'Course, I'm still recruiting.   I'm looking for plenty of options to go with Cap, Sandman, and Moon Knight.  I like all of the ideas, though Vision or Mr. Immortal may be the best of that group to fit with the others.





Great...  here's some of my notes...
What do I need to do from here?

thanks
-kev-


Mr. Immortal:  
Craig Hollis  (aka. Mr. I)
I'm imagining taking him further on the ideas that are presented in his character from comics.  Basically with the personality of a genuinely nice guy that's looking to help others (a people pleaser),  but because of this need to help others he also believes that he's the BEST suited to run the team,  direct others and lead...  
I would totally LOVE to roleplay the minor conflict with Captain America  (not in a bad/negative way)  because we all KNOW Cap should be the leader,  but if Craig thinks something should be one way to protect "his" team he'd likely mention it...  

Mr. Immortal is the leader of the Great Lakes Avengers. He has the ability to come back to life from any imaginable death that he suffers. It usually takes about 10 minutes for him to completely recover. This gives him the courage to try lots of daring stunts and so he is always willing to put his life on the line for the rest of the team. One side effect of his ability, is that when he comes back, he becomes very angry, and it is usually up to Dinah Soar to calm him down. 


My Notes... 
"The Many Deaths of Mr. I"
Gun Shots,  Falling off a building,  Radiation Poisoning,  Squashed by Terminus,  Burned by the Human Torch,  Shot by Deadpool,  Blown up by Deadpool,  Squashed by Graviton 

his appearances:
West Coast Avengers vol. II #46 (7/89)
Avengers #309 (11/89)
Avengers West Coast #48 (9/89)
Avengers West Coast #49 (10/89)
Avengers #313 (1/90)
Avengers West Coast #55 (2/90)
Avengers West Coast #60 (7/90)
Avengers Annual #19 (1990)
Avengers West Coast #64 (11/90)
Quasar #18 (1/91)
Avengers West Coast #69 (4/91)
Avengers West Coast Annual #6 (1991)
Deadpool vol. II #10 (11/97)
Deadpool vol. II #11 (12/97)
Thunderbolts #15 (6/98)
Thunderbolts #16 (7/98)
Thunderbolts #17 (8/98)
Thunderbolts #25 (4/99)
Deadpool vol. II #50 (3/01)
Deadpool vol. II #61 (2/02)
JLA/Avengers #3 (12/03)
JLA/Avengers #4 (03/04)


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2004)

I've added Mark Chance to the list of players.  He will be playing Falcon.

Congratulations! Look forward to having you aboard.

Still looking and considering.  There's still time to get into this game!!

Keia


----------



## Mimic (Jul 13, 2004)

Let me know if this is ok

HERO NAME: The Incredible Hulk
REAL NAME: D. Bruce Banner
QUOTE: Hulk Smash puny humans
OCCUPATION: Force of destruction / ex-nuclear physics
BASE OF OPERATIONS: New Mexico
PERSONALITY: Banner - quiet, reserved, introverted, consumed with science. Hulk - Raging force of destruction
BASIC POWERS & TACTICS: Smash it until it stops moving.
BACKGROUND: 
Robert Bruce Banner was the son of Dr. Brian Banner, an atomic scientist, and his wife Rebecca. Although Rebecca deeply loved Bruce, who returned her affection, Brian hated the child. Possibly an alcoholic, Brian Banner was driven by an insane jealousy of Bruce for being an object of Rebecca's love. Brian Banner finally murdered Rebecca and was placed in a mental hospital. Bruce, a highly withdrawn, intellectual youth, was raised by his aunt, Mrs. Drake, and internalized his great pain and rage over his childhood sufferings.

Eventually, as an adult and a genius in nuclear physics, Banner went to work at a United States Defense Department nuclear research facility at Desert Base, New Mexico. There Banner met General Thaddeus E. "Thunderbolt" Ross, the Air Force officer in command of the base, and his daughter Betty. Banner and Betty Ross eventually fell in love with each other. Banner designed and oversaw construction of the "gamma bomb" or "G-bomb," a nuclear weapon that had a high gamma radiation output.

Banner was present in the instrumentation bunker at the test site for the first underground test detonation of the gamma bomb. Observing that a civilian had breached security and entered the restricted test area, Banner told his colleague Igor Starsky to delay the countdown while he tried to get the civilian to safety, Starsky, secretly a Soviet agent, did nothing, confident that Banner would die in the explosion, bringing the project to a halt. Reaching the civilian, a teenager named Rick Jones, Banner threw him into a protective trench. Before Banner could get himself to safety, the gamma-bomb detonated, and intense waves of radiation reached the surface. Banner was irradiated with highly charged, radioactive particles. Due to an unknown genetic factor in his body, Banner was not killed by the radiation, which instead caused him to transform frequently into the vastly powerful, green-skinned named "the Hulk" by the military present at the test site.

For a surprisingly long time Banner managed to conceal the fact that he was the Hulk, but his secret inevitably became public knowledge. For years Banner wandered the world as a hunted fugitive, cursed by his recurring transformations into the bestial Hulk.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 13, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I've added Mark Chance to the list of players.  He will be playing Falcon.
> 
> Congratulations! Look forward to having you aboard.
> 
> ...





Not interested in my choices?  
[Gray Hulk, IronMan, Vision, or Mr. Immortal...  
I could also dig: Quasar, Starfox  or  the original Spider-Woman (Jessica Drew)]

any of those would be fine with me..

Or do I need to do something else for you?
just let me know...

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Not interested in my choices?
> [Gray Hulk, IronMan, Vision, or Mr. Immortal...




Naah, I didn't say that.  I'm still weighing my options.  I like Mr. Immortal, though I think you and I will need to talk about powers.  There are persistent rumors that he has variable powers each time he returns.

Is that the way you see it, would you be alright with that?

Keia


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 14, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Naah, I didn't say that.  I'm still weighing my options.  I like Mr. Immortal, though I think you and I will need to talk about powers.  There are persistent rumors that he has variable powers each time he returns.
> 
> Is that the way you see it, would you be alright with that?
> 
> Keia




Variable?
I haven't heard that at all...
I was thinking the only real "powers"  he has are:
-  Riencarnation
-  possibly Regeneration as an extra
-  Amazing Saves:  Damage

and maybe some other minor things...

-kev-


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Variable?
> I haven't heard that at all...
> I was thinking the only real "powers"  he has are:
> -  Riencarnation
> ...




Yeah, actually there is talk (because I can't find the source . . .grrr) that he came back with a different set of powers each time he returned.  The reincarnate, regenerate, etc. are there every time.

Keia


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 14, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, actually there is talk (because I can't find the source . . .grrr) that he came back with a different set of powers each time he returned.  The reincarnate, regenerate, etc. are there every time.
> 
> Keia




I've checked sources online,  and a few RPGs with him in them and he's never had that type ability.  
I actually don't like that if it's true,  so I'd play him without it at an earlier time in his career or play someone else altogether...

-kev-


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I've checked sources online,  and a few RPGs with him in them and he's never had that type ability.
> I actually don't like that if it's true,  so I'd play him without it at an earlier time in his career or play someone else altogether...
> 
> -kev-




Nah, that's fine - I think he's much more straight forward your way and would rather have him as you described.

Keia


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jul 14, 2004)

As a side note, I think you're thinking of DC's Mitch Shelly, the Resurrection Man, who does a similar thing but does come back with different powers in addition to his reincarnation.

I'd be interested in playing, but I'm afraid I don't actually know that many Avengers/Former Avengers characters. My first thought would be to play Quicksilver, since I like speedsters, and then Thor, since he's always been one of my favourites since watching the old cartoon series. How's that sound as some more possibilities?


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Let me know if this is ok
> 
> HERO NAME: The Incredible Hulk




Mimic,

I've decided that I'm not going to use Hulk in the start of the game (which will have a good bit of dialogue you may want to participate in) so I wanted to give you another character shot.  

Keep to current or former avengers (even reserves or honorary) within the last 3-5 years of comics.

Keia


----------



## Mimic (Jul 14, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Mimic,
> 
> I've decided that I'm not going to use Hulk in the start of the game (which will have a good bit of dialogue you may want to participate in) so I wanted to give you another character shot.
> 
> ...




Not a problem, saying "Hulk Smash" would be funny only so many times...

How about:

HERO NAME: The Vision
REAL NAME: None
QUOTE: 
OCCUPATION: Adventurer
BASE OF OPERATIONS: Avengers Mansion, New York City
PERSONALITY:  He is a machine that longs to be human, he loves his wife and children and continues to try to become more human
BASIC POWERS & TACTICS: Density control, Depending on the situation he will either become super dense to absorb attacks or intengible to sneak around and take out key enemies
BACKGROUND: 
The synthezoid Vision was created by the robot Ultron out of the time-displaced body of the original (Golden Age) Human Torch as well as the brain patterns of Wonder Man, who was thought to be deceased. Ultron sent Vision to attack the Avengers, but overcame Ultron's control and saved the Avengers from Ultron's trap. He remained with the Avengers ever since, being soon voted in as a member. As an Avenger, he met and eventually married the mutant called Scarlet Witch. They remained Avengers for a long time, but eventually retired to New Jersey. 

They were later impressed into service to fight Annihilus' null-feild, which severely damaged the Vision's brain, and began a long period of recuperation under the guidance of ISSAC, the Eternal's supercomputer that maintained the entire moon of Titan, the Eternals' base. After he "got better," the Vision removed Ultron's control crystal still embedded in his brain, which eventually allowed his "humanity" to develop further. Soon after, though, he attempted a long-range covert plan to take over all the computers on Earth and govern Earth, similar to ISSAC's role on Titan. Although his motives were pure in intent, he eventually regained his better judgment and relinquished what control he had amassed. 

The couple retired from duty once again, and the Scarlet Witch used a mixture of magic and her probability-manipulating powers to allow the couple to be able to bear children, and she gave birth to twins. Later, their house was burned by anti-mutant protestors, and the Vision and his family re-joined the Avengers in their West Coast branch.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 14, 2004)

be away for a few days and look what you find.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 14, 2004)

Radiant, you jumping into some Avengers-based gaming.  
Be nice to play along side you in a supers game!

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> be away for a few days and look what you find.




Yeah, I thought I'd dive into the M&M playground.  Maybe you'll want to play along . . . 

Keia


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 15, 2004)

Post moved to later in the thread!


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 15, 2004)

If you're still recruiting, I've been looking for an M&M game to join.  I have to admit I'm not hugely familiar with the Avengers.  The characters I'm most familiar with and would most like to play are the Beast or the Sub-Mariner.

EDIT - As for specific character interpretations -

My Beast would be in the heart of his Avengers membership; blue and furry, and overall happy with his lot in life.  I'd probbaly focus more on the scince skill aspects of the character, since every team needs someone to spout technobabble occasionally.

I'd play Namor shortly after accepting Avengers membership for the first time, and having not yet stood trial for his assorted crimes against the surface world.  At the best of times, Namor has a chip on his shoulder, but he respects the Captain enough to back down when needed.

Beast would be my first choice.


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Beast would be my first choice.




Beast is a fine selection and I will consider him in making my final two roster spots.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2004)

As such,

Kevin Perrine has been selected as Mr. Immortal and has been accepted to the Avengers Roster.

Congratulations to Kevin . . . and there are still two roster spots available and I am still recruiting.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Jul 15, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, I thought I'd dive into the M&M playground.  Maybe you'll want to play along . . .
> 
> Keia




if you can give me till tomorow to think of a character 

I guess Avengers is the one Marvel series I know the least about. Guess I'd go for a character who had a lot of appearances in other series .


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 15, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> As such,
> 
> Kevin Perrine has been selected as Mr. Immortal and has been accepted to the Avengers Roster.
> 
> ...





Cool...  just let me know how to proceed.
Making his stats, writing any other background,  etc...
If not on the board you can reach me at:  kperrine@aii.edu

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Velmont (Jul 15, 2004)

Wondering, still room or the title is not updated?


----------



## Velmont (Jul 15, 2004)

I've read the whole thread. Seems interesting. I am mostly use to the Ultimate Universe, so I would play one with I am familiar to. I was thinking of Wasp.


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> if you can give me till tomorow to think of a character
> 
> I guess Avengers is the one Marvel series I know the least about. Guess I'd go for a character who had a lot of appearances in other series .





That's not too tough since the fantastic four and x-men are honorary avengers.

Keia


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 16, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Beast is a fine selection and I will consider him in making my final two roster spots.
> 
> Keia




Well, if you'd like to see me in action, here is a link to the current incarnation of the Star Wars Iconic game.  Naturally, there would be differences - Hank is older, male, even more verbose, and probably didn't have a teenaged romance with another party member that ended tragically.  Though I may have missed an issue.


----------



## Unicron818 (Jul 16, 2004)

This looks like the start of a good crew! I see some familiar faces from other games, hope all is well.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 16, 2004)

HERO NAME: Wasp
REAL NAME: Janet Van Dyne
QUOTE: 
OCCUPATION: Scientific and Member of the Ultimate public team
BASE OF OPERATIONS: Triskellion
PERSONALITY: He is a machine that longs to be human, he loves his wife and children and continues to try to become more human
BASIC POWERS & TACTICS: Shrink, Fly, Sting Attack
BACKGROUND: 
To come. I don't have my comics underhand, and I want to take a look, but the highlight will be about she is a mutant, she was with Hank Pym, but he hit her and she loves Captaine America and Pym at the same time.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 16, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal*

Hey Keia,

I sent off Mr. I's sheet and stat block to you...  Let me know if there's anything else I should do for him.

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Keia (Jul 17, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I sent off Mr. I's sheet and stat block to you...  Let me know if there's anything else I should do for him.




I'll take a look at him probably later tonite.  Thanks!!

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2004)

Okay everyone,

I've decided on the last two regular members of the Avengers. . . 

Mimic playing *the Vision*

Arani Korden playing the *Beast*

_Would both of you either give me an e-mail address to contact you with character related goodness (PL and such) or send me an e-mail at 

keia1980 at yahoo dot com  

Please identify who you are from the boards and have something like ENWorld at least in the subject._

With that said - recruiting is now almost closed.  Anyone still interested in alternate positions please post your interest.

And finally Radiant - if you come up with an acceptable character within the next couple days, you'll be my very final addition - otherwise we'll stay as seven.

Keia


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 18, 2004)

E-mail has been sent.


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> E-mail has been sent.




Got it and replied.  

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Jul 18, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> And finally Radiant - if you come up with an acceptable character within the next couple days, you'll be my very final addition - otherwise we'll stay as seven.
> 
> Keia




wow, I feel important now. First thread with my name in it
 
Going to work out an idea and post it within the next few hours. Trying to decide between Thor and Carol Danvers/Binary right now.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 18, 2004)

Email sent as well


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 19, 2004)

I've sent off stats and background; my take is basically vanilla Beast, though I do play up the science thing a bit.


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2004)

Received both e-mails and Mimic (e-mail sent) and Arani (looking things over).  thanks!!

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2004)

probably way too late but since you held me a place so long I at least want to write someting. Still interested in playing, just having one hell of a week.
If it's too late that's fine too 
Not going to write up a second character as I'm allready so late anyway.


HERO NAME: Binary

REAL NAME: Carol Danvers

QUOTE: _"You have no idea how it feels to finally be complete."_

OCCUPATION: Agent of Shield, Avenger, Space Pirate, you name it and she's been there.

BASE OF OPERATIONS: Starjammer

PERSONALITY: Carol Danvers is surprisngly normal for someone who's been through as much crap as herself. Even after her transformation and loss of connection to earth she still feels loyal to her fellow humans and the heroes she knew there.

BASIC POWERS & TACTICS: As Binary Carol Danvers was at the height of her power. The X-Men asume that this was the full potential of her Kree created DNA. As a being created to live among the stars she can fly at close to light speed in the vacuum of space and is protected and strenghtened by the strange burning energy she creates.
She doesn't employ a lot of complicated tactics, instead reyling mostly on the brute force of her Binary form to blast through anything in her way. After her first awakening she and Phoenix smashed right through a brood fleet without much effort. In her league only members of the imperial guard (or other similar opponents who seem to exist on earth be the score) or Shi Ar warships can still make her cautious. 

BACKGROUND: After loosing all her memories and powers to Rogue, Carol Danvers was in a coma for month. Then she finally woke up it wan't long before she and the X-Men embarked to a strange trip to the stars, meeting the Starjammers and a strange aline speices called the Brood. The Brood perfomed genetic experimentation on her and by accident activated  the dormant powers of her Kree created DNA. As Binary she broke free but instead of returning to earth this new being decided to join the Starjammers in their quest. She was no longer human and felt more connected to the stars than to earth.


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2004)

And with that recruiting is now closed. (Except for alternates)

_Radiant, would you either give me an e-mail address to contact you with character related goodness (PL and such) or send me an e-mail at 

keia1980 at yahoo dot com  

Please identify who you are from the boards and have something like ENWorld at least in the subject._

Everyone else, Check the first post of the thread for you status regarding character completion for the game to start.

Keia


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 21, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Everyone else, Check the first post of the thread for you status regarding character completion for the game to start.
> 
> Keia




cool...
I'm:
Kevin Perrine playing Mr. Immortal[character in process]

anything else I need to do for that process?

-kev-


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> cool...
> I'm:
> Kevin Perrine playing Mr. Immortal[character in process]
> 
> anything else I need to do for that process?




That was fast!  I updated you to submitted.  All that's left is for me to go over the character and talk to you a bit about background (via private e-mail).  I'll send you something either tonight or tomorrow AM.

Keia


----------



## Mimic (Jul 21, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Everyone else, Check the first post of the thread for you status regarding character completion for the game to start.




Mimic playing the Vision [character submitted]

Anything else you need?


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Avengers Assemble!!*

I am ready to play this game right now!
I picked up the new Avengers HC today as well as getting to flip through a preview copy of next weeks Avengers issue!!!  Holy Cow are these guys in for a fight!!!
Can't wait!!

I love our team line-up as well!  This should be fun!

Nuke


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> I love our team line-up as well!  This should be fun!
> 
> Nuke




yeah looks pretty good.Suddenly  seems a lot more interesting without ALL the usualls around.


----------



## Keia (Jul 23, 2004)

Team is shaping up well.  I've got three finals and everyone has submited a character (check first post for status).  We've got a few formalizing backgrounds and minor edits.

With Radiant gone until Monday, I'm thinking of a Wednesday start time.  How does that sound to everyone.  I may Open the IC thread on Sunday and start the first couple by them with full go by Wednesday (depends on time available on weekend - which is usually small).

A rogue's gallery will be posted . . . but I would like to start the IC thread first and get everyone together before everything is revealed.

Keia


----------



## kid A (Jul 23, 2004)

keia,

sounds good to me!  i'm ready to play now!

-kid A


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 23, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> keia,
> 
> sounds good to me!  i'm ready to play now!
> 
> -kid A




me too...
Mr. Immortal  (Mr. I to his pals)  is ready -  just finalizing background stuff with Keia!

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Keia (Jul 24, 2004)

Finished up with Captain America.  He is built and ready to go.

I'm looking over Vision again this afternoon and should have him finished shortly.

Still looking for Mark Chance - haven't seen him in a week or more.

Keia


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 24, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Finished up with Captain America.  He is built and ready to go.
> 
> I'm looking over Vision again this afternoon and should have him finished shortly.
> 
> ...




Sorry for the SNAFU. I went out of town, and was told I'd have internet access while gone. Turns out that wasn't true. I'm back home now.


----------



## Keia (Jul 24, 2004)

No problem - happy to have ya back.  

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 25, 2004)

Okay,

Last minute stuff with Falcon and Vision is almost resolved.  Planning on starting most likely tomorrow afternoon.

Keia

Title of the prologue - what else - Avengers Assemble . . .


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 26, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Okay,
> 
> Last minute stuff with Falcon and Vision is almost resolved.  Planning on starting most likely tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> ...





FYI
Mon-Wed of my week is crazy busy,  but I'll do my best to be ready and post.  I'm not anticipating not being able to -  just mentioning it, just in case...  

fun fun, can't wait
-kev-


----------



## Keia (Jul 26, 2004)

Just thought some of you might be interested . . . 

Avengers Assemble ! !


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2004)

Posting rules . . . 

Standard fare:  Please narrate in third person past tense.  Quotations (and color, if wanted but not necessary) for talking, italics for thoughts, Ooc comments/actions in red.

Any story questions should be handled here, keeping the IC thread as clean as possible.  

I'll be using silver for the NPC discussions unless people have trouble with it - then I'll return to the standard white.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2004)

Greetings . . . 

I've introduced everyone but Mr. Immortal and Captain American (both of which should happen this evening).  

Any questions or issues thus far?

Keia


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 27, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Greetings . . .
> 
> I've introduced everyone but Mr. Immortal and Captain American (both of which should happen this evening).
> 
> ...





I have one.
I'm relatively new to ENWorld...  How come I can't subscribe to the  "AVENGERS ASSEMBLE"  thread?
There's no option on it to do so.....
uh wait -  do you have to reply to a thread prior to subscribing?  
That might be it...


also...
I'm confused a little with the Sandman's comments (in-game)  are those  real "in-game"  comments to be paid attention to -  about the Ultimates, and him not knowing what the Avengers were...  the Triskelion  and such?
Or is that just an accident of what's  "canon"  for our setting?

I was planning on using info from Mr. I's  time with nomral Avenger Continuity  not  Ultimate continuity...  or is this part of the  "Exiles"  idea I'm not aware of yet...  

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Keia (Jul 28, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> uh wait -  do you have to reply to a thread prior to subscribing?




You should be able to subscribe to it under the thread tools when within the thread.  If you can't, I'm at a loss as to why.



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I'm confused a little with the Sandman's comments (in-game) are those real "in-game" comments to be paid attention to -  about the Ultimates, and him not knowing what the Avengers were...  the Triskelion  and such?  Or is that just an accident of what's  "canon"  for our setting?
> 
> I was planning on using info from Mr. I's  time with nomral Avenger Continuity  not  Ultimate continuity...  or is this part of the  "Exiles"  idea I'm not aware of yet...




His comments were accurate . . . at least to him .  Your comments will be okay and well with the Avengers normal continuity.  That's where the fun begins . . . with the adventure soon to follow.

Patience . . . all will be well 
Keia


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 28, 2004)

*Mr. IMMORTAL*

HERO NAME:   *MR. IMMORTAL*  (aka - Mr. I)
REAL NAME:   Craig "Craigers" Hollis
QUOTE:       "I drank what?"
OCCUPATION:  adventurer
BASE OF OPERATIONS:  Milwaukee, WI

*PERSONALITY:  *
Basically a genuinely nice frindly guy from the southeast that's looking to help others (a people pleaser), but because of this need to help others he also believes that he's the BEST suited to run the team, direct others and lead...  One side effect of his ability, is that when he comes back from the dead, he comes back very angry, and it is usually up to his teammate, Dinah Soar, to calm him down.  He is known to display a violent, almost berserker, rage when battling foes.  

*BASIC POWERS & TACTICS:  *
Craig is good at making quick and intelligent decisions; however his rashness and overconfidence can get his team into more trouble than they can handle.  Craig has the ability to come back to life from any imaginable death that he suffers. His body regenerates lost parts as it heals, his very atoms would have to be scattered across space for him to be permanently slain.  During the time of his "death" he has no bodily life signs and truly is dead for all practical purposes.  It usually takes about 10 minutes for him to completely recover. This gives him the courage to try lots of daring stunts and so he is always willing to put his life on the line for the rest of the team. 

*BACKGROUND: *
Mr. Immortal has been the leader of the Great Lakes Avengers since it's inception.  Leading the team he has worked through several incarnations...  The Charter GLA, the Hawkeye & Mockingbird trained team, working with Deadpool, and the name change to the "Lightning Bolts"  following the apparent death of the Avengers - named as a sister group to the Thunderbolts.  The Great Lakes Avengers have always been "C level" heroes, losers, a joke to many.  But they are heroes.  And Mr. Immortal is the head loser...  Their fist public appearance was at the Milwaukee Farmers and Merchant Trust building, whenre they stopped a robbery and cam to the attention of Hawkeye.  Hawkeye decided to investigate the so0called "Great Lakes Avengers" along with Mockingbird.  Seeing potential in the members, Hawkeye became the temporary leader of the GLA.  
The team successfully aided the Vision in rescuing the Scarlet Witch and She Hulk from  That Which Endures.  The team still trains hard though Hawkeye's return to the West Coast Avengers has put Mockingbird in the trainer's spot for these fledgling heroes. Where they will become and official, fully-contracted franchise of the Avengers remained to be seen...  
The GLA rechristened themselves the "Lightning Rods" to emulate the Thunderbolts following the apparent deaths of many heroes including the Avengers.
Most recently Craig was happy to learn that he had been  "called up"  to the big leagues -  an invitation to join the Avengers.  Craig lamented the invitation, not wanting to leave his team behind...  But together the remaining four convinced Mr. I  that he shouldn't waist this chance to help people on such great a scale...  

*"THE MANY DEATHS OF Mr. I":*
Gun Shots, Falling off a building, Radiation Poisoning, Squashed by Terminus, Burned by the Human Torch, Shot by Deadpool, Blown up by Deadpool, Squashed by Graviton 

*
APPEARANCES:*
West Coast Avengers vol. II #46 (7/89)
Avengers #309 (11/89)
Avengers West Coast #48 (9/89)
Avengers West Coast #49 (10/89)
Avengers #313 (1/90)
Avengers West Coast #55 (2/90)
Avengers West Coast #60 (7/90)
Avengers Annual #19 (1990)
Avengers West Coast #64 (11/90)
Quasar #18 (1/91)
Avengers West Coast #69 (4/91)
Avengers West Coast Annual #6 (1991)
Deadpool vol. II #10 (11/97)
Deadpool vol. II #11 (12/97)
Thunderbolts #15 (6/98)
Thunderbolts #16 (7/98)
Thunderbolts #17 (8/98)
Thunderbolts #25 (4/99)
Deadpool vol. II #50 (3/01)
Deadpool vol. II #61 (2/02)
JLA/Avengers #3 (12/03)
JLA/Avengers #4 (03/04)


----------



## Keia (Jul 29, 2004)

*Moon Knight and Binary !!!*

Unicron and Radiant . . . 

You've been introduced in the IC thread - get posting. 

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Jul 29, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Unicron and Radiant . . .
> 
> You've been introduced in the IC thread - get posting.
> 
> Keia




aye aye captain


----------



## Unicron818 (Jul 29, 2004)

*MoonKnight*

Sorry for the delay....I switched shifts at work from Mids to Days...so i had to make ajustments. Ready to roll now though!


----------



## Keia (Jul 29, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> aye aye captain






			
				Unicron818 said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay....I switched shifts at work from Mids to Days...so i had to make ajustments. Ready to roll now though!




Glad to have you aboard.  Look for a post later tonight for both of you.

Keia


----------



## Unicron818 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Moonknight*

I am just going with what I know about Moonknights past. Quiting the Avengers and disavowing anything to do with them. If you want me to go a different direction just say the word.


----------



## Keia (Aug 3, 2004)

Unicron818 said:
			
		

> I am just going with what I know about Moonknights past. Quiting the Avengers and disavowing anything to do with them. If you want me to go a different direction just say the word.




E-mail me privately to discuss this more.  keia1980 at yahoo dot com

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Aug 4, 2004)

only saw Mr I's team in their short appearance in thunderbolts but he rules 
Getting a bit confused since I have no idea from which point of their history all the characters are but at least it's pretty clear that Mr I is from later and Sandman...well from somethere.


----------



## Keia (Aug 4, 2004)

Some should be tricky . . . if there's anything tricky even going on.   Hopefully everyone will enjoy the idea and the potential interaction.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 4, 2004)

Because,
A) I am a very visually oriented person
B) Kid A has brought up Cap's appearance
C) I found these cool pics that are exactly what I was looking for

I thought I would post the look MY Captain America has.  If you are familiar with the source material, don't assume t is the Cap from that story.  That would be a big mistake!

Nuke


----------



## Mimic (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey Kevin can you post an image of Mr. I. I don't think I have ever seen what he looks like.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 5, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Hey Kevin can you post an image of Mr. I. I don't think I have ever seen what he looks like.





Okay...  It's not a super clear image  (I have that at work)  but here's a jpg of the image I made up in the Bruce Timm style  and  behind it are some of his appearances  (I dig the one in the bottom right where he's getting smashed and all you see are hands...heheh)

tell me what you think
http://mywebpages.comcast.net/kperrine/images/Mr.Immortal.html

-kev-


----------



## Keia (Aug 5, 2004)

I've been thinking about a group picture - if someone wants to tackle the idea.  I'll add a reward for the best one (probably three add'l build points on the first experience award).

Everyone will have a vote on who's is the best?  What do you all think?



On the game side,  remember that Moon Knight was introduced as well into the room.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Aug 5, 2004)

Unicron818,

I read through your background and agree with the reasoning of the falling out and all.  No need to get ahold of me . . . now if I can only get ahold of that issue. . . (Happened in Moon Knight).

Keia


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 5, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about a group picture - if someone wants to tackle the idea.  Keia





I might try this for fun sometime ...  the only problem is we don't know the timeperiod or "universe"  to do the characters in for costume changes...

I'm guessing Sandman is Ultimates
but the others all seem to be from the same basic Marvel Universe at different times....

maybe the players should all post up images of their characters...
-kev-


----------



## Mimic (Aug 6, 2004)

Quick question, who does the Vision know and not know within the new team?

Personally I am kind of vague on some of the heros (Moonknight, Binary) and have never heard of Mr. Immortal before so I am at a loss if the Vision would know them.


----------



## Keia (Aug 6, 2004)

Mimic,

This site may help some . . . I've used it for avengers information quite a bit.

Avengers Assemble 

Keia


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 6, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> maybe the players should all post up images of their characters...
> -kev-




Flying high!


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2004)

Kid A,

I like your most recent post . . . but, let me determine what happens or if Mr. Immortal even swings on you, okay?  

In his description, he moved and drew his weapon.  Everyone has a chance to react to what happened, including you.  Then I'll resolve what hits and doesn't hit, if there are any attacks thrown.

Thanks!!
Keia


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 7, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Kid A,
> 
> I like your most recent post . . . but, let me determine what happens or if Mr. Immortal even swings on you, okay?
> 
> ...




good call...
I totally didn't  WANT  to start a fight-fight  or anything,  I think the result was sorta funny and what I was expecting.  But had I  (or someone else)  actually been meaning to swing for damage it shoulda had a chance.
That  IS  why I didn't actually  say  I was attacking,  just drawing with the intention to attack.

I don't mind Mr. I  being the butt of a few jokes like that...  it's fun and appropriate for the character  and  others.  
But he  WILL  prove useful -  you'll see...  

-kev-


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2004)

Kev,

you kinda just did the same thing by not allowing the others to react to what you did before you went again.   

If Sandman just reacts to your action (editting out the results) and you delete your post (saving it for when others react) we should be back to square one.

Otherwise, we'll just let it roll with (wow, that happened and resolved before anyone could react) type of thing.

Keia


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 8, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Kev,
> 
> you kinda just did the same thing by not allowing the others to react to what you did before you went again.




my bad.
I just thought you wanted to wrap it up with your reply earlier,  so I hit the ground...  I didn't really do anything that won't allow the others to react.

I don't mind -  I wasn't trying to start a fight-fight.
tell me what to do,  erase or not  and  I'm cool.

-kev-


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2004)

We'll wait and see what KidA does on Monday (he's a Monday-Friday poster) and go from there.  No worries either way!! 

Keia


----------



## kid A (Aug 9, 2004)

sorry 'bout the mixup.  for some reason, when i read the post i thought mr. immortal had actually swung.  i edited it out, tho, so everything should be good to go.

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Aug 9, 2004)

Looks good kidA,  let's see how everyone else acts, then we can get on with the meeting.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Aug 10, 2004)

Arani . . . 



			
				Beast said:
			
		

> "Immortal, huh? How's that working out for you?"




Great, great quote!!!  Couldn't stop laughing for a couple o' minutes . . . still giggling.

Keia


----------



## Arani Korden (Aug 11, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Arani . . .
> Great, great quote!!!  Couldn't stop laughing for a couple o' minutes . . . still giggling.
> 
> Keia




Thanks!  When he's written well, the Beast is a pretty witty guy, so I'm trying to raise my game.

On the picture front - you'd think, with all the pictures of Hank in glasses and labcoat that have been drawn over the years, that I'd be able to find one online.  No such luck.  But here's Hank on a rare good hair day.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 12, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> On the picture front - you'd think, with all the pictures of Hank in glasses and labcoat that have been drawn over the years, that I'd be able to find one online.  No such luck.  But here's Hank on a rare good hair day.





Hey Arani,

In your posts on the story could you put your character's name in the title,  or at least in the post?
For your last post I had to search to figure out who was saying what you posted...  a little confusing.
thanks

Great Quote to Mr. I.  by the way!
-kev-


----------



## Arani Korden (Aug 12, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Hey Arani,
> 
> In your posts on the story could you put your character's name in the title,  or at least in the post?
> For your last post I had to search to figure out who was saying what you posted...  a little confusing.
> ...




Sorry!  Will do.  I guess I'm just used to my username being my character name, but I'll be more careful in future.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 25, 2004)

I  just wanted to say that I am really enjoying this game.

I think everyone is doing a fantastic job of playing in character.  Some of your posts read like they are straight out of the comics.  Very cool!

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Aug 25, 2004)

I second Nuke's comment.  Great job to everyone!!!

Also,  back from Gencon and trying to get out from under the piled up workload.  Look for a post by Wednesday night.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2004)

Just wanted to again add that I'm enjoying the interplay with everyone.  In particular, KidA, you're don't a great job staying in character and timeline with sandman.

Good job everyone!
Keia


----------



## kid A (Sep 1, 2004)

awww...  thanks, keia!

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2004)

Now all I need is for Kevin Perrine to post!!  *Hey Mr. Immortal !!!!*

Shouting in type is just so cool  

Keia


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 1, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Now all I need is for Kevin Perrine to post!!  *Hey Mr. Immortal !!!!*
> 
> Shouting in type is just so cool
> 
> Keia





sorry...  you get used to nobody ever replying and you don't think to check the boards for a week...  
Sorry -  I'm being cynical today.

I'll post for Mr. I directly...  happy mood happy mood happy mood
-kev-


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I'll post for Mr. I directly...  happy mood happy mood happy mood




Happy mood - definitely a requirement for posting for Mr. I.

Also, sorry about the secret wars game.  It was an awesome idea just burdened down by too many players.  I had hoped to play for a while as Wolverine . . . sigh!

Keia


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 1, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Happy mood - definitely a requirement for posting for Mr. I.
> 
> Also, sorry about the secret wars game.  It was an awesome idea just burdened down by too many players.  I had hoped to play for a while as Wolverine . . . sigh!
> 
> Keia





yeah -  I REALLY wanted the SW game to roll...  and then 1-2 of the guys I game with in PERSON kept ditching...  man it was tough.

anyway...  
I was thinking of going with the old  "Mr. I fell asleep"  trick at the table,  but reading the awesome  dialogue  Sandman and the rest had I just had to insert a little more angst.
and that helped with my mood today.

I'm not planning on taking it into a fight or anything...  I don't want to do that.  the idea was just to start a little rivalry and do some more  "innocent bumbling"  for Craig  as  he continues to try and impress Cap and the others.

Wait until it comes the time Mr. I  needs to sacrifice himself for Sandman,  then he'll show his true Avenger heart.  

-kev-


----------



## Mimic (Sep 1, 2004)

I actually laughed out loud when I read your post...

I was looking forward to playing Thor in the secret wars as well, maybe he will be reincarnated in this game at some point in time.


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I was looking forward to playing Thor in the secret wars as well, maybe he will be reincarnated in this game at some point in time.




Ya never know . . . maybe you guys will have to go stop the secret wars - or finish them, or something.   

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 2, 2004)

THAT is funny!  I have always wanted to see the Exiles comic send them to the Secret Wars!

Speaking of comics, is anyone reading Avengers (Disassembled) right now?  Just read the new issue a little bit ago.....WOW!

That's all I can say.

Nuke


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 2, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> THAT is funny!  I have always wanted to see the Exiles comic send them to the Secret Wars!
> 
> Speaking of comics, is anyone reading Avengers (Disassembled) right now?  Just read the new issue a little bit ago.....WOW!
> 
> ...





what is the whole  "Disassembled"  thing anyway?
I'm looking to go by comics to get  "caught up"  this weekend.

-kev-


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 3, 2004)

Avengers Disassembled is the current story that will end the current run of Avengers.  In it the Avengers are getting their backsides THRASHED like never before.  It is unreal all the stuff they are doing to them.  

Rather fun, especially since there has not been a good Avengers story for far too long.

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Sep 3, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Avengers Disassembled is the current story that will end the current run of Avengers.




My latest issue was mangled at the store . . . and it was the last issue in the store.  I'm gonna have to go hunting for it!

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Sep 3, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Avengers Disassembled is the current story that will end the current run of Avengers.  In it the Avengers are getting their backsides THRASHED like never before.  It is unreal all the stuff they are doing to them.
> 
> Rather fun, especially since there has not been a good Avengers story for far too long.
> 
> Nuke




who's thrashing them?


----------



## Keia (Sep 3, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> who's thrashing them?




No idea yet, that's the cool part.  Most of it 'appears' self inflicted, but really isn't.

Keia


----------



## Unicron818 (Sep 6, 2004)

*MoonKnight*

Sorry for the delay folks...I promise starting the 9th I'll be posting alot more...I'll be back in school.....lol. Thanks for not killing me yet!!...lol


----------



## Keia (Sep 10, 2004)

*Argh!!*

Lost a pretty big post with the first mission details.  Need to cool down a while before I write it again.  I apologize for the delay.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Sep 10, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Argh!!*
> 
> Lost a pretty big post with the first mission details.  Need to cool down a while before I write it again.  I apologize for the delay.
> 
> Keia




don't tell me. Don't know why but somehow the boards allways slow down then you get yourself to post in a game you run. Must be some law of nature I haven't figured out yet.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 13, 2004)

Mimic,
Minor typo in your new post.  The hologram lady is named Sandra.

Got your back!

Keia, nice job with the 'other reality!'  I want to go play that team instead of ours!!

Well, maybe not.

Nuke


----------



## Mimic (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks, will edit it.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 14, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Mimic,
> Minor typo in your new post.  The hologram lady is named Sandra.
> 
> Got your back!
> ...




I second that.
Especially that "maybe not" part.


----------



## Arani Korden (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Keia -

I had a sudden inspiration about the Beast's background, but I've lost your e-mail address.  Drop me a line at tsadkiel@yahoo.com, and I'll tell you about it.


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> I had a sudden inspiration about the Beast's background, but I've lost your e-mail address.  Drop me a line at tsadkiel@yahoo.com, and I'll tell you about it.




Email sent!

Keia


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2004)

Planning on starting a new thread to begin Issue #1 within the next few days.  Let's wrap up the discussions over the next few days so that we can start on the adventure.  Once everyone's ready to go (in character), post it here and I'll start the new thread.

Everyone okay with that?  I don't want to hinder the roleplaying, but I want to keep everything flowing as well - it's a fine line.

Keia


----------



## kid A (Sep 22, 2004)

keia,

i'm pretty much ready.  sandman's pretty much gonna follow cap's lead, so whenever the next thread starts, i'm ready.

-kid A


----------



## Mimic (Sep 22, 2004)

Vision is ready to go


----------



## Arani Korden (Sep 23, 2004)

Beast is ready to go.  (And I'm still working on the background thing.)


----------



## Radiant (Sep 27, 2004)

ready to go.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 27, 2004)

Cap is ready and willing to get the show started!


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2004)

Okay . . . good enough for me.  Expect a post before the night is through.

Keia


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Sep 28, 2004)

Howdy.  I see that recruiting is closed, but if somebody drops out or you think you can handle one more wayward Avenger, I'd _lurve_ to jump in.


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2004)

BrotherGustadt said:
			
		

> Howdy.  I see that recruiting is closed, but if somebody drops out or you think you can handle one more wayward Avenger, I'd _lurve_ to jump in.




Added ya to the Reserve list!  

  A note on the reserve avenger list - I expect characters to come and go on the team but the players remain, just playing someone different.  If a player drops, then I'll look for a reserve avenger.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Sep 29, 2004)

Keia, did you notice the B.P.R.D Issue 2 thread? Nearly missed it myself.


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Keia, did you notice the B.P.R.D Issue 2 thread? Nearly missed it myself.




Nope . . . I better hunt for it.  Yay!!

Keia


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Oct 1, 2004)

Double sweet.  Thanks, Keia!


----------



## Keia (Oct 1, 2004)

I was going to start a new thread but realized that we were only 200 or so entries into the current one so I just changed the title.

Hope that works for everyone (should save some hunting and searching time).

Go ahead and final plan (i.e. group into teams or whatever), if any, and I'll introduce you to the outside of Stark Manor and get you on your way.

Keia


----------



## Mimic (Oct 2, 2004)

Good thing that Mr. Immortal can't die...


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Good thing that Mr. Immortal can't die...




Yeah, can't wait for Radiant's reaction.  That's mostly what I'm waiting for before I post again.  

Keia


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 4, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, can't wait for Radiant's reaction.  That's mostly what I'm waiting for before I post again.
> 
> Keia




that's what I've been waiting for too......
hope the goofy fun is cool
-kev-


----------



## Radiant (Oct 4, 2004)

*grin*


----------



## Mimic (Oct 5, 2004)

And here I was waiting for the fireball...


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey all!  
I haven't vanished.  Just working too many carzy hours in a seven day week.  

I will be back on track in a day or two.  Sorry for any hold up.

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2004)

Very busy week for me. So posting with be a little intermittent.  Please continue on.  I will try and post leaving the mansion and describing the nearby city by end week at the latest.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Oct 22, 2004)

I'll give one more day for the Falcon and others to post before continuing on.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Oct 30, 2004)

Okay, a couple of things . . . 

KidA, I've got to check your powers again to see about the disguise stuff . . .

nuke261, I don't have Russian as a language for you, but based on your background - I'm going to give it to you.

MarkChance - where are you!!


Expect posts by Sunday evening
Keia


----------



## kid A (Oct 31, 2004)

keia,

sorry about that.  i kinda figured since it wasn't anything but changing my shape, it wouldn't be a big deal.  just let me know what you want me to do, and i can edit my posts...  or just post differently in the future.  sorry for any trouble!  

-kid A


----------



## kid A (Oct 31, 2004)

> "Oh my stars and garters."




arani,

this is probably the funniest post i've ever read!

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Oct 31, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> sorry about that.  i kinda figured since it wasn't anything but changing my shape, it wouldn't be a big deal.  just let me know what you want me to do, and i can edit my posts...  or just post differently in the future.  sorry for any trouble!




No trouble at all  

What I'm going to do is in leave it as is, but describe how well you did (having no real craft or disguise skills).  Plus, the alternate form really doesn't allow you to shapechange/disguise kind of thing without extras in that regard.

Leave your posts as they are and everything will fit fine!!

Keia


----------



## Arani Korden (Oct 31, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> arani,
> 
> this is probably the funniest post i've ever read!
> 
> -kid A




Thanks!  I've been saving the line for a special occasion, since I don't want to lapse into parody, but it was the only appropriate reaction.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 31, 2004)

We have some great character posts but I have to admit that Arani really nails the Beast exactly.

Great work!

Nuke


----------



## kid A (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Leave your posts as they are and everything will fit fine!!_




okay keia.  will do.  sorry again about jumping the gun in this area.

i'm basically going to try to absorb vision.  wrap flint's body around him.  if it works, cool.  if it doesn't, then we'll just find another way to get around it.  just let me know if it'll work.  if not, at least we can have some good comedy relief!

if only we had another image inducer!

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Nov 1, 2004)

No worries, kidA.  Just keep in mind that you don't have disguise so unless it's you it's going to be a sandcastle-like thing.  The shape will be fine, but the coloration and texture will be off.  Good for farther away than say twenty feet or so.


----------



## kid A (Nov 1, 2004)

duly noted!  

-kid A


----------



## Arani Korden (Nov 2, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> We have some great character posts but I have to admit that Arani really nails the Beast exactly.
> 
> Great work!
> 
> Nuke



Thanks, that's good to hear.  (I think playing _X-Men Legends_ every day helps.  )


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 2, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Thanks, that's good to hear.  (I think playing _X-Men Legends_ every day helps.  )




Can't blame you for that!  Got a good dose of it myself, last weekend.  That game is awesome!!


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm still here. Having a helluva week. Well, two weeks really. Please just assume the Falcon doesn't do anything obviously stupid. I'll try to get caught up on the reading in a day or two.

Thanks.


----------



## Keia (Nov 3, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> I'm still here.




Hang in there

Keia

PS. nuke261  You have a few double or triple posts to delete


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 24, 2004)

I am going to be away for the weekend. I am going to the Mid Ohio Comic Con in Columbus. 

Please npc Captain America until I get back. I should be back online Monday. I will try to check on things before then but I cannot promise anything.

Thanks!

Happy Thanksgiving!!!

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Nov 26, 2004)

Post coming Friday afternoon.  Sorry for the delay.  Bum arm is killing me and my creative juices.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Dec 14, 2004)

*Recruiting !! Recruiting !! Recruiting !!*

I'm looking to add several interested Avengers who have been cast out of time.  Currently, I've got room for I believe three.  I've got one drop and two very slow posters.

Preference will be given to alternates already listed and this is not first come first served.  The character idea, integration with the group, and posting quality and speed are all relevant.

Currently the team consists of at least Captain America, Vision, Beast, Sandman, and Binary.  Mr. Immortal, Falcon and Moon Knight are all on waivers (can be picked up and run immediately).  Otherwise, new characters will be integrated into the story much like in the Exiles comic.

Good Luck and *Avengers Assemble!!*


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 14, 2004)

I passed the word to a friend of mine who may be interested in Moon Knight.  

Nuke


----------



## Gideon (Dec 15, 2004)

*Interested*

I am interested but do not know the Avengers very well.  I'll do some internet research.  I was thinking maybe Iron Man.

I post pretty much everyday if not more.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 15, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> I am interested but do not know the Avengers very well.  I'll do some internet research.  I was thinking maybe Iron Man.
> 
> I post pretty much everyday if not more.




we could certainly use a tank like him.


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> I am interested but do not know the Avengers very well.  I'll do some internet research.  I was thinking maybe Iron Man.




Okay Gideon, give me your pitch . . .

No stats, just background and ideas [stats come later ]

send me an e-mail with your Iron-man spin at keia1980 at yahoo dot com.  Identify enworld and your tag name here so I can pull your e-mail out of the spam sent my way.


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> I passed the word to a friend of mine who may be interested in Moon Knight.




got the request and he mentioned you by name (so I didn't delete him )  I followed up and am waiting on a response - just to keep you updated.

Keia


----------



## Gideon (Dec 15, 2004)

Please disregard my second email.  I was confused as to the time elements in the game.


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Please disregard my second email.  I was confused as to the time elements in the game.




Actually I liked the comments - see e-mail sent.

Keia


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey, Keia, did you fill up already, again?  I'd still like to join...


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2004)

BrotherGustadt said:
			
		

> Hey, Keia, did you fill up already, again?  I'd still like to join...




Still open, e-mail me your pitch. 

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 16, 2004)

Keia,
How far is Cap from the front of the Baxter Building?  Is there a useable door?  How high up are Reed and the Thing?

Obviously, considering making a break for the building.

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> How far is Cap from the front of the Baxter Building?  Is there a useable door?  How high up are Reed and the Thing?




Reed and the Thing are 20+ floors up in the Baxter Building.  Captain America is about 120' away from the doors of the Building.  Police cars and a fire truck block a direct run.  There are a scattering of other individuals nearby (a few stunned citizens, several police and firemen).

The Red Hunter is 50' up in the air, Dynamo is 90' up and Titanium man is 70' feet up.  There are scattered other hunters at varying heights between 60-80 feet up and 40-120 feet away.  

Keia


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2004)

*On the Recruiting train*

See the post above about the recruiting drive.  Amended the first post about current and npc avengers as well as updated the alternates list.

Still want one more player (assuming all get accepted, not a guarantee)!

Keia
_Come on, you know you've always wanted to be an Avenger - here's your chance!!_


----------



## Radiant (Dec 17, 2004)

*Darkstar vs Binary. * 
Why did that never happen in the normal series. Now that I think of it this fight is an absolute must.


----------



## Keia (Dec 17, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *Darkstar vs Binary. *
> Why did that never happen in the normal series. Now that I think of it this fight is an absolute must.




Yeah, that's what I thought . . . but I added enough details that make it more likely.  I've thought quite a bit about the way Marvel had some things and well . . . you'll see. 

Keia


----------



## kid A (Dec 17, 2004)

nuke,

nice.  post.

i'm totally seeing cap standing there in my head.

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Dec 17, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> i'm totally seeing cap standing there in my head.





I agree!  I can see Nuke's post in my head pretty clear, now if it only had a couple of helicopters overheard.  

With my post of just prior to his, I could visualize the confrontation between Darkstar and Binary, and the scene with Mr. Immortal and the Hunter beacons.

Just the idea that Mr. Immortal is doing this crazy daredevil-like stunt to draw all of the attention away - and it seems to be working, until they pan down to the ground and you see Cap glowing slightly in a nimbus of light.

I love the game when you can actually see the stuff going on . . . umm in your head - I mean, yeah . . . that's what I mean.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words!  

To be honest I was kind of unsure about the post when I wrote it.  I guess it came out pretty well though.  

I really like the stand-off/power display that Binary and Darkstar have going on.  Very cool!

    Nuke


----------



## Radiant (Dec 21, 2004)

@MarkChance: Are you sure you want to do that?


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 21, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> @MarkChance: Are you sure you want to do that?




I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Keia (Dec 22, 2004)

Radiant . . .and all.

regarding actions . . . Got your posts from before I finished the round.  Just wanted to confirm that your actions were still the same.  If so, the only one I need is cap to post round three.

Thanks - good job everyone!!

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 23, 2004)

Yea me 

Now I have to read all those posts and try and catch up... be back in three or four days


----------



## Radiant (Dec 23, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Yea me
> 
> Now I have to read all those posts and try and catch up... be back in three or four days




LoL, welcome on board. Now excuse I'm busy kicking Darkstar's ass...


----------



## Radiant (Dec 23, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Radiant . . .and all.
> 
> regarding actions . . . Got your posts from before I finished the round.  Just wanted to confirm that your actions were still the same.  If so, the only one I need is cap to post round three.
> 
> ...




yeah, I know I rule.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey Karl!  
Welcome to the Avengers, hope you survive the experience!!

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Dec 23, 2004)

Post coming this afternoon.  . . . and Welcome Gideon and Karl Green to the Avengers.  Thanks and I hope you enjoy the ride.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Dec 23, 2004)

jay Keia's caught us a Gideon. I knew those snares are good for something.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah, but Keia needs to work on a better formula on the snare goop.  It took me forever to get that stuff out of my hair and now I have an orange mohawk.


----------



## Keia (Dec 23, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Keia needs to work on a better formula on the snare goop.  It took me forever to get that stuff out of my hair and now I have an orange mohawk.




Who'da thunk ya'd hit tha snare head first, though.  Guess there's a first time fer everythin'  

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Dec 24, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> I guess we'll find out.




*shrugs* yes we did.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 24, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Keia needs to work on a better formula on the snare goop.  It took me forever to get that stuff out of my hair and now I have an orange mohawk.




what??? It's not green    ?????



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Who'da thunk ya'd hit tha snare head first, though. Guess there's a first time fer everythin'




  me thinks da DM just went nuts....


----------



## Keia (Dec 24, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> me thinks da DM just went nuts....




Maybe . . . just maybe . . .     

Keia


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 24, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *shrugs* yes we did.




 

Everyone lives and learns, even overconfident superheroes.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 24, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Everyone lives and learns, even overconfident superheroes.




nice way to land.  I wanted to play nice but Binary is so going to hurt Darkstar for this.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 24, 2004)

OK all catch up on Reading 

Very interesting...


----------



## Keia (Dec 27, 2004)

On vacation and traveling with limited internet - if any.

Post to come Monday PM (01/03).  Happy Holidays

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Dec 27, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> On vacation and traveling with limited internet - if any.
> 
> Post to come Monday PM (01/03).  Happy Holidays
> 
> Keia




have fun and stuff


----------



## Keia (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm back . . . but nuke hasn't posted yet.  Kinda need some imput from Cap . . .

I did get an e-mail from him that his computer was kaput, so hopefully in a day or so.

Otherwise, I'll NPC him for a round to keep things moving.

Keia


----------



## kid A (Jan 10, 2005)

keia,

when sandman is in his, ummm...  sand-form...  what happens to his comm?  is it going to protrude, or go off in that form?  just curious.

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Jan 10, 2005)

kid A said:
			
		

> when sandman is in his, ummm...  sand-form...  what happens to his comm?  is it going to protrude, or go off in that form?  just curious.




Good question, hadn't thought about it before.  I would think that in the house, everyone's comms are 'running silent', a message is indicated but the volume in down.  Or, it's in an ear piece that can only be heard by the listener.

As for what happens to the comm in sand form, I would have to say that the comm is subsumed in the form and reappears when change back into something able to wear a comm.  This is similar to the 'polymorph' spell in D&D.  I would think it would be a disadvantage to have a power like your change or invisibility and have to remove garments, etc. to be able to shift (memories of the invisible man running down the hall throwing off clothes comes to mind).

Keia


----------



## kid A (Jan 10, 2005)

okay.  i'll just assume that, then.  thanks for the info!

-kid A


----------



## Radiant (Jan 10, 2005)

me's just a bit curious if Binary's a bloody splash or not.


----------



## Keia (Jan 10, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> me's just a bit curious if Binary's a bloody splash or not.




time to get Falcon and Cap to post again . . . <sigh>

I will tell you that no one made a spot check to notice the two of you falling from the sky . . . what with all of the hunters falling from the sky at the same time.

As for what happens - I've got it typed up . . . but I'm waiting for their input- in case it changes something.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey!
That goof who play's Cap finally posted!  He seems to have slacked on his posts a bit this week.  

I hate that!  He's really bringing me down!

(Sorry, just tired of being on the defensive.  Thought I would try something different!!)

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Jan 11, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> That goof who play's Cap finally posted!  He seems to have slacked on his posts a bit this week.
> 
> I hate that!  He's really bringing me down!
> 
> (Sorry, just tired of being on the defensive.  Thought I would try something different!!)




No worries, I was being patient until someone questioned me, which is very okay as well.  I understand that everyone's got things going.

I also understand that I kinda left Radiant hanging . . . literally . . . in mid-air.   

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 11, 2005)

Well I am ready to come and save the day  
hehe


----------



## kid A (Jan 11, 2005)

welcome aboard, karl!  good to have ol' shellhead on the avengers again!

-kid A


----------



## Gideon (Jan 12, 2005)

Excuse my ignorance but who is 'shellhead'?  I think ninja turtles and I am pretty sure they aren't part of the Marvelverse.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 12, 2005)

hehe especially as thats not who I am playing BUT I assume _Iron Man_


----------



## kid A (Jan 12, 2005)

> hehe especially as thats not who I am playing BUT I assume Iron Man




whoops!  sorry!  i mis-read.  so, gideon's playing ol' shellhead.

and karl is playing _____?

anyways, welcome aboard both a ya!

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Jan 12, 2005)

kid A said:
			
		

> whoops!  sorry!  i mis-read.  so, gideon's playing ol' shellhead.
> 
> and karl is playing _____?
> 
> anyways, welcome aboard both a ya!




Y'all are so curious, you'll find out when they get there.  Assuming there's anyone left when they do get there. 

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Jan 12, 2005)

kid A said:
			
		

> whoops!  sorry!  i mis-read.  so, gideon's playing ol' shellhead.
> 
> and karl is playing _____?
> 
> ...




great, we can use some more heavy firepower.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Y'all are so curious, you'll find out when they get there.  Assuming there's anyone left when they do get there.
> 
> Keia





The stealth team is doing good so far...

And welcome to the new players


----------



## Keia (Jan 12, 2005)

Eveil work deadline due - will post at the latest (and mostly likely) Thursday afternoon.

Friday am at the very very latest.  Sorry for the delay . . .

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jan 17, 2005)

To the new additions.  In hopes of getting you with the rest of the group more quickly (plus not having to go over issues and discussions already dealt with by the original team), I would like to gloss over the initial meeting with Sandra and the explanation of what is going on.  

For simplicities sake this is what happens (once I state that you're in the meeting room):

_The hologram of Sandra appears and explains the situation you find yourself in.  (any questions you may have that aren't already asked can be asked and I will answer).  Then, Sandra will explain that the Avengers are currently on a mission and could use your help.  I'll post that the Talus issues a message to whoever is holding it . . . and you're in the current adventure._

What do you think?  I think it quickens things, but you lose some of the interplay into the situation - which I really like.  Opinions?

Keia


----------



## Gideon (Jan 17, 2005)

The solution works fine.  It will leave "introductions" more lively when you get all of the charachters back involved instead of just GM/2 PC.


----------



## Keia (Jan 18, 2005)

Radiant,

And here I thought you were gonna let that little plot I dropped just float away . . . 

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Jan 18, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Radiant,
> 
> And here I thought you were gonna let that little plot I dropped just float away . . .
> 
> Keia




oh please, you've got to be kidding.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to our new teammates!

You have joined up for a heck of an adventure! Looking forward to _meeting_ you!

Keia, things seem to have really heated back up.  As usual, you do not dissapoint!

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Jan 24, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Keia, things seem to have really heated back up.  As usual, you do not dissapoint!




Thanks for the kind words, any feed back anyone (including lurkers) wants to offer is welcome!!

Keia


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 26, 2005)

We never started a Rogue's gallery thread, did we?  My computer crashed a while back and I lost the Beast's stats.


----------



## Keia (Jan 26, 2005)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> We never started a Rogue's gallery thread, did we?  My computer crashed a while back and I lost the Beast's stats.




Nah, we didn't - the better to keep everyone's secrets   

I'll check my yahoo account and e-mail you a copy of them.  Look here for my e-mail address if you don't get them within the hour.

Keia


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 26, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Nah, we didn't - the better to keep everyone's secrets
> 
> I'll check my yahoo account and e-mail you a copy of them.  Look here for my e-mail address if you don't get them within the hour.
> 
> Keia




Got it.  Thanks!


----------



## Mimic (Jan 26, 2005)

> if your server had monitors on all of the walls, banks of electronics running beneath them and a silver metallic humanoid sitting in a high-backed swivel chair. . .




I think Scobby put it best... Roh roh.


----------



## Keia (Jan 26, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I think Scobby put it best... Roh roh.




I was wondering if anyone would think about leaving "The Unit" on monitor duty . . . (evil gm laughter receding in the distant!)

Keia


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 28, 2005)

By the way:



			
				Big Scary Robot said:
			
		

> *“Greetings, Dr. McCoy,”* a metallic, resonating voice issued forth from the humanoid, *“My records indicate that you and your . . . companions . . . are not alive . . . I can’t have my records being faulty.”*




"In Soviet Russia, records update you!"


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2005)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> By the way:
> 
> "In Soviet Russia, records update you!"




LOL, yeah that's kinda where I was going with that.  Personally, I loved the 'we're just checking e-mail' line - great!!  Keep up the great work.  Hopefully some of the re-inforcements may head your way to help out.  Not that you'd need it or anything.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Jan 28, 2005)

oh please, just cause they're playing with Ultron. Typicall, the other team takes all the fun.


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> oh please, just cause they're playing with Ultron. Typicall, the other team takes all the fun.




I've got one more surprise for you guys that I've been hinting at since you left Stark Manor . . . heh, he, hehhhh.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Jan 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I've got one more surprise for you guys that I've been hinting at since you left Stark Manor . . . heh, he, hehhhh.
> 
> Keia




Oh great, and I thought I have "only" Darkstar to worry about. Now if this ain't going to be a nice day...


----------



## Gideon (Jan 29, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I've got one more surprise for you guys that I've been hinting at since you left Stark Manor . . . heh, he, hehhhh.
> 
> Keia




Some communists wear green?


----------



## Keia (Jan 29, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Some communists wear green?




Close, very, very close . . .


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 29, 2005)

Do they wear green or TURN green when mad


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Do they wear green or TURN green when mad




maybe they just wear green . . . 

Keia


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 31, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> maybe they just wear green . . .
> 
> Keia




Shamrock?!  Nooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!

EDIT - removed my serious comment on the off chance that I was right.


----------



## Gideon (Jan 31, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> maybe they just wear green . . . Keia




"ooo, ooo, I know! I know!" Gideon waves his hand frantically in the air.  "Captain Communist is wearing a pastel green toga and has changed his name to Cicero!"


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2005)

Okay,  

Who had the second to last surprise for this issue pegged?

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Jan 31, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Okay,
> 
> Who had the second to last surprise for this issue pegged?
> 
> Keia




well, my worst expectation was the Hulk in a red uniform.  You somehow mananged to surpass that...


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2005)

Firstly,

Welcome aboard Gideon, Karl Green, and Brother Gustadt!!!


Second - on to a post or two . . . Brother Gustadt . . . you are flying to the Baxter building in Iron Man's arms out the front door . . . no quinjet.  Sorry . . . I think you even said that iron man should carry you.

Gideon, your eta estimates are at ten seconds for both yourselves and for the incoming red quinjet.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> well, my worst expectation was the Hulk in a red uniform.  You somehow mananged to surpass that...



Exceeded expectations !!  that's good, right?    

Keia


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh, sorry.  Reading Gideon's post on the ETA's, I got the impression that we were flying pretty quick, and he said he wasn't that fast, sooooo...

I guess I get the medal for "most confused recruit, EVAR."


----------



## Gideon (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry about the confusion Brother Gustadt.  In commie-land(tm) only the government sponsered team can afford a quinjet.  And they claim that everybody gets equal.


And you guys are all nay-saying Doom too early.  I mean I know he has a 'scary' name and all but maybe he is just angry because he sticks out in that green and metal suit.  Maybe all of the other super-people make fun of him because he doesn't fit in and all he wants is a friend.  Or Not.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 31, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Sorry about the confusion Brother Gustadt.  In commie-land(tm) only the government sponsered team can afford a quinjet.  And they claim that everybody gets equal.
> 
> 
> And you guys are all nay-saying Doom too early.  I mean I know he has a 'scary' name and all but maybe he is just angry because he sticks out in that green and metal suit.  Maybe all of the other super-people make fun of him because he doesn't fit in and all he wants is a friend.  Or Not.




the guys name is "DOOM". I hate to look only at the obvious but if he's such a nice person he might have gone for something different


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 1, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> the guys name is "DOOM". I hate to look only at the obvious but if he's such a nice person he might have gone for something different




he hasn't introduced himself yet, has he?  In this universe, he could be Doctor DORM, the friendly landlord!


----------



## Radiant (Feb 1, 2005)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> he hasn't introduced himself yet, has he?  In this universe, he could be Doctor DORM, the friendly landlord!




 *tries not to fall from his chair from laughing*
  *fails miserably*


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 1, 2005)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> he hasn't introduced himself yet, has he?  In this universe, he could be Doctor DORM, the friendly landlord!



Oh my.
I had my own ideas about what was going to happen, but this was not one of them!  
I think I am very glad that Arani is not running this game.

Nuke


----------



## Gideon (Feb 1, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *tries not to fall from his chair from laughing*
> *fails miserably*




my chair has arm rests to save me from such an ignoble fate


----------



## Keia (Feb 2, 2005)

Positioning of the participants

*Battle Before the Baxter Building*

*Supreme Soviet Quinjet* coming from behind Baxter Building _(currently unseen except by Iron Man's group)_
*Baxter Building*
_<50 ft from Building>_
Darkstar (60 feet to west of Cap's position), Crimson Dynamo and Titanium Man(both down) (10 west of Cap)
_<55 ft from Building>_
Binary (20 feet to west of Cap's position)
_<60 ft from Building>_
Reed Richards, Thing (10 feet east of Cap's position)
_<65>_
Falcon and Captain America
_<85 ft>_
Dr Doom
_<130 ft>_
Iron Man, Wasp, Wonderman

Red Guardsmen are scattered throughout


----------



## Radiant (Feb 2, 2005)

ok, this coudl be a real big mistake. But Binary is not exactly the patient type and Dr Doom right in front of me is just too inviting as a target.


----------



## Keia (Feb 2, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> ok, this coudl be a real big mistake. But Binary is not exactly the patient type and Dr Doom right in front of me is just too inviting as a target.




When I rolled initiatives I thought something very similar . . . but hey, it happens!!

Keia


----------



## Gideon (Feb 2, 2005)

You'll be okay.  You have the power of a star all he has a stupid robotic suit.  We all know armored suits are only for Looooosers.  Jeez, doesn't even have any real powers and he calls himself a super villan.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 2, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> You'll be okay.  You have the power of a star all he has a stupid robotic suit.  We all know armored suits are only for Looooosers.  Jeez, doesn't even have any real powers and he calls himself a super villan.




lol, yeah sure, those suits realy suck 

But actualy I have the power of a white hole and even Marvel admitted they have no idea what that is even supposed to be. So maybe I just have a lot of nothing... .
But I admit I have no idea how tough Doom realy is. He's allways giving the FF a hard time but considering raw power they are not that far up the scale. Still I asume he's more powerfull than me, only question is how much more.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 2, 2005)

Well, I am not really sure either as I didn't collect comic books as a kid.  But I know he is supposed to be smart.  Like Stark/Banner/Reed smart.  Good with robots.  I think a powered suit.  We will all find out soon just how powerful that suit of his.

White Hole, eh?  Didn't Alice follow the rabbit down one of those?


----------



## Radiant (Feb 2, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Well, I am not really sure either as I didn't collect comic books as a kid.  But I know he is supposed to be smart.  Like Stark/Banner/Reed smart.  Good with robots.  I think a powered suit.  We will all find out soon just how powerful that suit of his.




I bought them like crazy. Yeah he's one of the top scientists in the Marvel Universe. Just behind Reed Richards. I also saw him fight some nice duels with Iron Man, I guess his armor is as good as yours. Plus he allways comes prepared with a host of real nasty tricks. And that is if he doesn't start to rely on magic instead, sometimns her evne does that.
Now that I think of it, this guy is realy damn tough... 



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> White Hole, eh?  Didn't Alice follow the rabbit down one of those?



Eat solar flame tinhead!!!


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 2, 2005)

Ops looks like Doom is farther away then I thought... so Wonderman will fly 50ft this round and next round 'DOOM DIVE'


----------



## Radiant (Feb 3, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Ops looks like Doom is farther away then I thought... so Wonderman will fly 50ft this round and next round 'DOOM DIVE'




we could make a new extreme sport out of that and earn millions.


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 3, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Oh my.
> 
> I think I am very glad that Arani is not running this game.
> 
> Nuke




This is something that should make everyone happy.

(Doctor DOME, the architect!  I could go on all night.)


----------



## Keia (Feb 3, 2005)

Updated my post to reflect hp usages and current statuses.  Ohhh, and story to reflect usages of hp.

Great post as always Arani!!

Keia


----------



## Gideon (Feb 4, 2005)

I think Arani is my new hero.  Smart, funny, and talanted.  I bow to your posting prowess.


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 4, 2005)

Holy cow, Arani!
Heck of a post for Mrs. McCoy's bouncin' baby boy!   
Brought a tear to my eye and I'm playing Cap (or at least A Cap)!!

Nicley done!

Nuke


P.S. Anyone reading the new Captain America series, please skip the last page of next week's issue.  No really.


----------



## Keia (Feb 4, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> P.S. Anyone reading the new Captain America series, please skip the last page of next week's issue.  No really.




I wish I had . . . 

Keia


----------



## Keia (Feb 4, 2005)

Nuke261,

The Thing acted second in the round, throwing a downed Red Hunter at Doom.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Nuke261,
> The Thing acted second in the round, throwing a downed Red Hunter at Doom.
> Keia



True.  I guess Cap was too busy with the tendrils of doom to notice the Thing lobbing bodies at Vic.  My bad!

Nuke


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 4, 2005)

Aw, shucks.

I just happened to eb reading an article about the Civil rights movement, and that reminded me of the Rockwell painting ("The Problem We All Live With", for those who don't know it) and it all just turned into a "What Captain America Means To Me" statement.

Virtual cookie if you can name Sarah's mainstream Marvel counterpart.


----------



## Keia (Feb 4, 2005)

Arani said:
			
		

> Virtual cookie if you can name Sarah's mainstream Marvel counterpart.




I'm going with Marrow.

Keia


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm going with Marrow.
> 
> Keia




Yup!


----------



## Radiant (Feb 4, 2005)

ouch


----------



## Keia (Feb 4, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> ouch




Sorry about that . . . nasty bout of dice rolling there.    

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Feb 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Sorry about that . . . nasty bout of dice rolling there.
> 
> Keia




admit it, you're just evil. Like this guy   


as much as I hate to out myself as stupid I hate staying stupid even more so I have to ask.
What does "mi casa, su casa," mean?


----------



## Gideon (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know the exact translation but I would guess "My house, your house" meaning use whatever you want.  I know that is what is meant by the phrase.


----------



## Keia (Feb 4, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> What does "mi casa, su casa," mean?




Gideon's got the gist of it.  It's "My house, your house" literally, but it means treat or make use of my house as you would your own.  Or something like that. 

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Feb 5, 2005)

thanks


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Feb 8, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> a) Didn’t see anywhere where you shrank. Wasp’s attack (Roll of 4 + 5 ranged attack + 1 PBS –4 firing into melee combat for a total of 6, a miss.)




Crap.  You got me there...by your grace, I'll edit the post to reflect her shrinkeration, but (obviously) that ineffective roll and other stats for this round will have to stand.  I'd be editing it strictly for cleanliness and flow.

Teach me to post in a hurry, will ya...


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2005)

No problem, BG,  I had to be sure, and had to post the round so . . .

Name, Hero points remaining and condition should be posted in the title to your post.  Look to Gideon and I think Nuke for examples.

Any OOC comments in red at the end of the post.  Size one if you want.  Also, I always have a preference for players to post the header of their location in their post as well at the beginning, not a big deal either way . . . 

I'll just take great timely posts and be a happy, happy GM!!!



Keia


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2005)

Arani,

I may have been unclear . . . the real steve rogers (missing since Zemo incident) referred to the one missing since the end of WWII, who spent much of his time 'recovering' in Russia, the reappeared to be the icon of old . . . only to defect later.

According to the journals, he had been turned earlier than his defection, during his time in Russia.

Don't know if that is clear still. . . 

Keia


----------



## Gideon (Feb 8, 2005)

BG had kind of mentioned shrinking for easy carrying during our flying towards the baxter building although it wasn't very clearly stated, if I remember correctly.

I wonder if Darkstar has used all of Villan Points in her fight with Binary?...I doubt it, Here comes unstun.

I thought I had read your post wrong when you said Collosus was a lady until I read the info that vision found.


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 8, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Arani,
> 
> I may have been unclear . . . the real steve rogers (missing since Zemo incident) referred to the one missing since the end of WWII, who spent much of his time 'recovering' in Russia, the reappeared to be the icon of old . . . only to defect later.
> 
> ...




Nope.  You're clear.  Hank's using "Not our Steve" in the sense of "Has been (presumably) brainwashed and actively working for the Communists for the last 60 years, so don't think you're going to talk him out of anything, and the fact that you're wearing the Captain America uniform is like waving a red flag in front of a bull."


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2005)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> "Has been (presumably) brainwashed and actively working for the Communists for the last 60 years, so don't think you're going to talk him out of anything, and the fact that you're wearing the Captain America uniform is like waving a red flag in front of a bull."




Yeah, that's about right . . . 

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 8, 2005)

Unfortunately, MY Cap is WAY anti-communist.  And he owes a lot to Steve Rogers.  So, seeing Steve as a commie is pushing him over the edge.  Not a whole lot of rational thought going through his head at the moment.  (Comrade Russia will probably knock some into him, I'm sure!)


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2005)

Arani, thanks for the clarification, that's fine.

Posted up to start the new round . . . things aren't looking so good . . . has the distraction bought enough time to discover what started all of this mess.    

Theories are allowed !! 

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Feb 9, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Arani, thanks for the clarification, that's fine.
> 
> Posted up to start the new round . . . things aren't looking so good . . . has the distraction bought enough time to discover what started all of this mess.
> 
> ...




hey things are great. We just forced DOOM to retreat! Well kinda...


----------



## Keia (Feb 10, 2005)

okay everyone . . . 

Major Posting error by yours truly in which I overwrote the longest post of the thread (the research information for Beast and Vision) with no backup of my own.

ARgghh!

Anyone have a cached copy you can send to me via e-mail or just post it here?  A reward would be involved.

Keia
_Desperate GM_


----------



## kid A (Feb 10, 2005)

keia,

i just wanted to let you know that i think you're doing a great job!  the action is top-notch, and ultron is totally creeping me out.  lots of fun!

-kid A


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 10, 2005)

Oooo, no.  Sorry.
Really wish I could help, Keia.

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks anyway, Nuke - still hoping.  I've got the notes that I drew the information from . . . but that was a couple hours of writing and wording down the drain. 

I'll figure something out if no one has it.

Keia


----------



## Gideon (Feb 11, 2005)

Add another to the 'didn't copy it' group.


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm afraid I didn't save it either.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 11, 2005)

same here


----------



## Keia (Feb 11, 2005)

Okay,

guess I'll go with the post I was planning if it was lost.  Thanks everyone for trying - can't blame me for hoping it might still exist.  Let's see how good everyone's memory is . . . .     

Keia


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 12, 2005)

Sorry for speaking up without consulting everyone in my last post - I'm assuming that everyone wants to get to where the action is (or into Ultron's horrible death trap, depending), but feel free to smite me if necessary.


----------



## Keia (Feb 15, 2005)

Gideon,

Range on Datalink is Normal, and the quinjet is 240 feet up in the air.  I'm thnking you need to be within 50-60 feet of the ship to have an effective chance at datalink.




Brother Gudstat

Wasp's attack on the end of the round doesn't seem to have an affect.  When you post again I'll post your next action.



Keia


----------



## Gideon (Feb 16, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Gideon,
> 
> Range on Datalink is Normal, and the quinjet is 240 feet up in the air.  I'm thnking you need to be within 50-60 feet of the ship to have an effective chance at datalink.
> 
> Keia




No problem.


----------



## Keia (Feb 16, 2005)

Mimic,

I don't have the rules for incorporating in someone - no book at the office.  I can add it tonite after I get home (late), unless someone wants to post to rule/mechanics here.

Keia


[edit] Added for posting from work tomorrow:

"Make a normal melee attack roll to hit.  If you hit, the target makes a damage saving throw using Fortitude save rather than the normal damage save.  Protection provides no benefits, but a forcefield has its normal effect (reducing the DC of the Fortitude Save)." [/edit]


----------



## Radiant (Feb 17, 2005)

Keia, can you tell me at what speed I'm recovering?


----------



## Keia (Feb 17, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Keia, can you tell me at what speed I'm recovering?




One level every other round based on how long it took to recover the last time (Should be one a minute but you both recovered faster than normal).  You can hp for an add'l 2 lvl bump, but I think that would be your last one.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Feb 17, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> One level every other round based on how long it took to recover the last time (Should be one a minute but you both recovered faster than normal).  You can hp for an add'l 2 lvl bump, but I think that would be your last one.
> 
> Keia




thanks 

no me thanks I'll keep that last point. Unless someone is about to stomp on Wasp or something similiar I'll stay out. And give Darkstar the occasional friendly bump on the head if she looks like she's waking up...


----------



## Keia (Feb 17, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> no me thanks I'll keep that last point. Unless someone is about to stomp on Wasp or something similiar I'll stay out. And give Darkstar the occasional friendly bump on the head if she looks like she's waking up...




Right now you have fire at your finger tips and that's about it.  Wonder Man walloped Darkstar pretty darn good . . . she should be asleep for a bit yet (at least a round or two) 

Keia


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 17, 2005)

I created the Arani korden identity for the Star Wars Iconic pbp game, and I've been using it as a default here on EN World because I got tired of switching back and forth.  But since that game seems to be really, truly and completely dead, I'm thinking of switching back to tsadkiel, the identity I use for the rest of the internet.  Would that cause problems for anyone?


----------



## Keia (Feb 17, 2005)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Would that cause problems for anyone?




Not for me . . . I knew who you were - since I tried to get into said Star Wars game . . . sigh!

Ah well.  Just continue to put Beast in the Title of your posts and it'll be fine.

Keia


----------



## Gideon (Feb 17, 2005)

My damage save is getting really low...stoopid Ablative-ocity 

Beast probably pulled me out of the jam taking the ranged combatant's bow.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 17, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> My damage save is getting really low...stoopid Ablative-ocity
> 
> Beast probably pulled me out of the jam taking the ranged combatant's bow.




try being in the middle of this fight without any powers at all. The come back and complain.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 17, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Ultron watched over the battlefield, paying particular attention to the Vision’s attack.  *“I am . . . I am so proud,”* Ultron stated, wiping a finger beneath one eye socket.




I read that and couldn't help but laugh....



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Comrade Russia, in his duel with Captain America, maintained a careful eye on the conflict.  “Change targets people.  Unit, take over . . . the earlier you. Use him against these others.”




and then I read that and was sad...


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Feb 18, 2005)

Keia, I'm pressed for time today and won't be able to post any narrative for Wasp. She'll continue trying to shake off the paralysis, use one more Hero Point if necessary (but witholding the last one.)

Thanks!


----------



## tsadkiel (Feb 20, 2005)

Okay, I've taken off my Arani Korden hat and put my tsadkiel hat back on.


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 22, 2005)

tsadkiel said:
			
		

> Okay, I've taken off my Arani Korden hat and put my tsadkiel hat back on.



Huh, well Arani was easier to pronounce...  Just kidding!  The Beast by any other name...

Hey everyone, I'm back!!
Had to have my hard drive wiped, boy was that fun.    
Then I had to have my computer's hard drive wiped, even worse!!

Glad to be back online!!

Nuke


----------



## Cepter (Feb 23, 2005)

Just noticed this thread, and admitedly skipped over the middle part, so feel free to smack me down as harshly as necessary, but if you're looking for alternates, I'd be interested in running with this. As far as a character, I'd be happy with the Black Knight, or I can take suggestions, though I only have some familiarity with the Avengers.

Edit: As far as what incarnation of the Knight, either the most recent (with the sword of light and the shield of night, or the version with the energy sword rather than the Ebony Blade)


----------



## kid A (Feb 25, 2005)

keia,

i guess i went ahead and posted my action for the next round before the last one was finished.  sandman is just going to continue covering comrade russia until he (hopefully) goes limp.  if that's not okay, just let me know.

-kid A


----------



## tsadkiel (Feb 25, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Huh, well Arani was easier to pronounce...  Just kidding!  The Beast by any other name...




Well, there is that, yes . . .


----------



## Keia (Feb 26, 2005)

Cepter said:
			
		

> Just noticed this thread, and admitedly skipped over the middle part, so feel free to smack me down as harshly as necessary, but if you're looking for alternates, I'd be interested in running with this. As far as a character, I'd be happy with the Black Knight, or I can take suggestions, though I only have some familiarity with the Avengers.




We're rather full right now, but I'm looking for Alternates . . . consider yourself on the list !!

Black knight is fine . . . but it really depends on the situation at the time.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Mar 3, 2005)

Combat is just about over (maybe), and we're looking to ending this thread soon as I know were approaching the safe limit on the number of posts.

Everyone's doing a great job, and posts can be made freely in discussion.  Any clarifications, feel free to ask!!

xps to arrive when everyone returns to the mansion.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Mar 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Combat is just about over (maybe), and we're looking to ending this thread soon as I know were approaching the safe limit on the number of posts.
> 
> Everyone's doing a great job, and posts can be made freely in discussion.  Any clarifications, feel free to ask!!
> 
> ...




just wanted to say that the game is realy amazing. Makes me feel the loss of my canceled comics a bit less ;-)

For Keia only:
[sblock]not important, just a style question. Please don't think I'm complainingt 
From what I've seen in my old comic books Binary was severly more powerfull compared to some of the people we've met so far. Even messing with the most powerfull of the Imperial guard. Yet I think that PL 12 is realy good and that the game balance seems great. So I would like to come up with an realy easy explanation and say that her powers are weakened because she is essentialy a being of the stars and severly weakened by her extended stay on earth. Also implying that she would increase in power if she spent some month in space and stay there. That's just fluff, no game impact at all. I just wanted to ask before because if you plan some long space adventure or something I have to drop the whole idea.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Mar 3, 2005)

Radiant,

that works for me.  I think your doing great and all of you have faced some heavy competition thus far . . . I don't expect that to change too much.  Though it will be much lighter at times as well.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Apr 11, 2005)

is it just me or did the Phoenix just fly over New York???


----------



## Gideon (Apr 11, 2005)

It could have been spider-man in a Phoenix costume.   Nope, probably not.  Phoenix I guess.


----------



## Keia (Apr 11, 2005)

Did someone call for an Alpha-strike?    

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Apr 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Did someone call for an Alpha-strike?
> 
> Keia




I want to die.   
...
wait.
...
that could just happen


----------



## Keia (Apr 12, 2005)

everyone,

I want to run Binary's encounter before posting the arrival to tha Manor and the ensuing issues.  Should just be a couple of posts, I'll try and be quick about it.

Hang in there.  Issue #2 in a couple of days!!

Keia


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2005)

tsadkiel said:
			
		

> Hank couldn't resist grinning and waving at the children as he passed.  "Remember, kids, stay in school.  Be sure to drink your Ovaltine.  Freedom of the press is one of the great bulwarks of liberty, and can never be restrained but by despotic governments."




Loved the quote!!

Keia


----------



## tsadkiel (Apr 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Loved the quote!!
> 
> Keia




Thanks.

One of the cool things about playing the Beast is that he's so literate, I sometimes have to troll the internet in search of an appropriate quote, and in the process I learn new stuff.  It's educational *and* violent.  But mostly violent.  Yay, violence!


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2005)

For those posting in the near term . . . 

Initiatives on what Binary is about to do (open the door and leave).

Beast 28
Wasp 25
Captain America 22
Binary 20 _(moves to door opens and exits)_
Vision IV 18
Everyone else.

Just in case it becomes important  

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Apr 29, 2005)

somebody here to give me good punch to the back of my head?  
Not that I think it could save my life or something..


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> somebody here to give me good punch to the back of my head?
> Not that I think it could save my life or something..




Not saying it's good or bad.  Who knows, you might open the door and surprise the prop guys that are setting up the next scene?   

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 29, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Not saying it's good or bad.  Who knows, you might open the door and surprise the prop guys that are setting up the next scene?   Keia




We can do that?  Awesome!

Anyway, not a punch to the back of the head, but Cap has attempted to intercede.  Did not post OOC action since I was not sure how this was being played out.  Keia, if it needs rolled, feel free to do so.

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2005)

tsadkiel said:
			
		

> ooc: I don't know my Avengers chronology well enough to know whether Hank would be concerned at Tony's drinking. So I'm about to be interrupted.




It's very possible, from the perspective of when in avengers history you entered from.  Though it may not have been the case in your timeline, or other reasons were there to drive him to drink excessively.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Apr 30, 2005)

Both those actions are fine, depends on Binary if she allows herself to be grabbed or makes an issue of anything.  If so, then I'll make the 'to hit / grapple' roll.  Let's play it through though.

Keia


----------



## tsadkiel (May 8, 2005)

_Gimmick's Guide to Gadgets_ is apparently out, judging by various threads scattered throughout the internet.  I was a playtester, and haven't seen the final book yet, but judging by the playtest version, it's of great interest to anyone playing an android or battlesuit wearer or furry blue biochemist or even a shield-bearing super patriot.  Basically, if people in your M&M games ever pick up stuff, it's worth taking a look at.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 9, 2005)

Cool, thanks for the head's up!
I will have to check at my local shop but, they kind fo drag on getting new stuff (or restocking the old stuff, anymore).  They need their old manager back.... Ahh, those were the days  =0)

The book sounds good and it seems I may need to start sprucing up my collection of rpg books.

Nuke


----------



## Radiant (May 9, 2005)

Havoc and Polaris had a daughter from another timeline too? Damn and I thought I had finaly figured out that damn tree.


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2005)

Gideon,

if you're handing the bottle to Hank, you are most likely on your way to the elevator - which was where Hank was heading in his post.  

I assume everyone but Vision IV and Vision (who volunteered to remain with him, will eventually head down the elevator to the meeting room.

Keia


----------



## tsadkiel (May 11, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Havoc and Polaris had a daughter from another timeline too? Damn and I thought I had finaly figured out that damn tree.




It's specific to the Beastiverse - I just made it up, in other words.


----------



## Gideon (May 12, 2005)

Tagging along with Hank.


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Tagging along with Hank.




Good enough.  I'll post tomorrow am, for everyone . . . moving forward.

Keia


----------



## tsadkiel (May 17, 2005)

At the moment, I'm participating in a thread on rpg.net which folks here might find interesting;it's a Marvel draft thread.  Basically, we all have six rounds to draft various Marvel heroes into prechosen teams, another round to draft a villain, then we outline twelve issues worth of plot for our chosen team.  I'm drafting for X-Force, my frst pick will surprise no one, and the thread is here.


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2005)

Radiant,

If you had anything you wanted to say to Cap previously go ahead.  I moved on but kept it open.

Also, could you cut down the quote in your last post smaller - thanks! 

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2005)

tsadkiel said:
			
		

> I'm drafting for X-Force, my frst pick will surprise no one, and the thread is here.




I read through a bunch of that thread - it looks really cool.  Who do you have so far (I couldn't find a summary post anywhere on that)?

Keia


----------



## tsadkiel (May 18, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I read through a bunch of that thread - it looks really cool.  Who do you have so far (I couldn't find a summary post anywhere on that)?
> 
> Keia




Beast as team mentor (of course!), Magik as team rebel with attitude and a sword, Mondo as the brick, Link (a character from the alternate future Bishop visited) as the telepath, and Marvel Girl II (the Valeria Von Doom version) as the brainy field leader.  I've got one more pick coming up, and I'm shopping around for a pretty boy for the girls to fight over.  After that, another person will draft two surprise members for my team (it's an X-Force specific rule), we draft villains, then get plotting.


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2005)

tsadkiel said:
			
		

> . . .  and I'm shopping around for a pretty boy for the girls to fight over.




How about Magnus from Exile's #1?
Keia


----------



## tsadkiel (May 18, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> How about Magnus from Exile's #1?
> Keia




I know him not.  What's he like?


----------



## Radiant (May 18, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Radiant,
> 
> If you had anything you wanted to say to Cap previously go ahead.  I moved on but kept it open.
> 
> ...




ups, sorry. Just saw how that looks myself


----------



## Nuke261 (May 18, 2005)

_Bucky must die?_

Keia, you are an evil, evil GM......


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2005)

tsadkiel said:
			
		

> I know him not.  What's he like?




Here's a bit (picture on the bottom right of the cover):
http://www.dimensionofcontinuity.com/exiles.htm

He's definitely got that brooding handsome guy thing down.  The girls can pine but never have . . . he's got that nasty touch thing.

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Bucky must die?_
> 
> Keia, you are an evil, evil GM......




Naaah, just mis-understood.  
Keia


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> ups, sorry. Just saw how that looks myself




Thanks!!


----------



## hero4hire (May 19, 2005)

Keia, 

Are you still looking for alternates?

~H4H


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Are you still looking for alternates?




Yup,  You want to give me a few character ideas and I'll put you down as an alternate.  Choice for this one isn't first-come first-serve but what I feel fits best on the everchanging team of heroes!  

Keia


----------



## hero4hire (May 20, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yup,  You want to give me a few character ideas and I'll put you down as an alternate.  Choice for this one isn't first-come first-serve but what I feel fits best on the everchanging team of heroes!
> 
> Keia




Cool..I have been reading my old..old..Captain Marvel comics.

I was thinking about playing Rick Jones circa 1976. In issues 41-46 he and Mar-Vell had one Nega-Band each, and Rick briefly called himself Marvel Boy.

I was also thinking about playing Mar-Vell, before he went cosmic, just after he arrived on earth. 

I have numerous others I'd also be happy to play since I am a pretty big Avengers fan.


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2005)

Final posts for the meeting are to go in the current IC thread.  Any down time and the start of the next mission will be in the new thread (I'll post a link when it's done - probably a few days).

Character point awards for the prologue and episode one are as follows:

Binary 5 
Vision 5 
Captaion America 5 
Sandman 4 
Beast  5 
Iron Man 3
Wasp  2 

All character changes need to be summarized here (i.e. +1 base attack, +2 to computers, +1 will save, etc.) with an updated character sheet e-mailed to me.  The new stats, etc. will be first used in the new thread.

Also, I picked up Gimmicks Guide to Gadgets, so rules and anything from there is now legal.

I am honored to have a group of great role-players for my game .  *Thanks - you make the game worth doing!!*

Keia


----------



## hero4hire (May 25, 2005)

Keia,

I sent a private e-mail to you last week. Did you get it?

~H4H


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I sent a private e-mail to you last week. Did you get it?



Just now.  I don't check my e-mail very often - if you do that, send me a message here that you sent something.  Again, sorry about that.

As for your character ideas, I like what you've given.  Captian Mar-Vell won't work, because of plans I have (heh,heh) though Rick Jones would work well.  It really depends on who drops and what the group needs at the time.  Right now I've got you with Rick Jones - other ideas are welcome - except for Vision IV (I think he'll stay an NPC . . . for now).

Keia


----------



## hero4hire (May 25, 2005)

Okay cool..no Mar-Vell. 

Others I'd be interested in might be Jack of Hearts, Killraven (from Avengers Forever), or Luke Cage the original Hero for Hire! (Who I'm told just joined in recent comics.)


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Okay cool..no Mar-Vell.
> 
> Others I'd be interested in might be Jack of Hearts, Killraven (from Avengers Forever), or Luke Cage the original Hero for Hire! (Who I'm told just joined in recent comics.)





Of those Jack of Hearts (MY personal favorite) or Luke Cage are fine.

Keia


----------



## tsadkiel (May 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Also, I picked up Gimmicks Guide to Gadgets, so rules and anything from there is now legal.




Including the Super Int and Science skill rules?  If so,   .


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

tsadkiel said:
			
		

> Including the Super Int and Science skill rules?  If so,   .



I'll double check . . . nervous now . . . . 

Keia


----------



## hero4hire (May 26, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Of those Jack of Hearts (MY personal favorite) or Luke Cage are fine.
> 
> Keia




Cool..so Rick Jones as Marvel Boy, and Jack of Hearts as my two _main_ choices.
Luke Cage as a contingency if the situation fits. (But I dont see the team being bereft of Bricks anytime soon.)

PS I've been a *big* fan of Jack, even since his _Deadly Hands of Kung Fu_ days.


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2005)

*Re-Post from Above*

Final posts for the meeting are to go in the current IC thread.  Any down time and the start of the next mission will be in the new thread (I'll post a link when it's done - probably a few days).

Character point awards for the prologue and episode one are as follows:

Binary 5 
Vision 5 
Captaion America 5 
Sandman 4 
Beast  5 
Iron Man 3
Wasp  2 

All character changes need to be summarized here (i.e. +1 base attack, +2 to computers, +1 will save, etc.) with an updated character sheet e-mailed to me.  The new stats, etc. will be first used in the new thread.

Also, I picked up Gimmicks Guide to Gadgets, so rules and anything from there is now legal.

I am honored to have a group of great role-players for my game .  *Thanks - you make the game worth doing!!*

Keia


----------



## Mimic (May 26, 2005)

Vision +5 datalink (flaw:must touch object)

I figure that Vision IV could have taught it to him.

Whats your email address again Keia?


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Vision +5 datalink (flaw:must touch object).  I figure that Vision IV could have taught it to him.
> 
> Whats your email address again Keia?




Not a problem - though we'll handle the 'learning' in play.   

keia1980 (at) yahoo (dot) com

removing spaces and converting (at) and (dot), obviously.

Keia


----------



## hero4hire (May 27, 2005)

Keia,

What Power Level should I create Jack at? Any special creation rules?(skill costs, etc..)


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> What Power Level should I create Jack at? Any special creation rules?(skill costs, etc..)



Skill points are 2 for 1, power level is given by me based on the background and history of the character.  So, background first, then power level . . . I know the background and history isn't the fun part. 

Keia


----------



## Gideon (May 27, 2005)

I am using a lot of partial extras.  If that isn't cool, let me know and I'll change it.

+1 to armor, +1 to energy blast, +1 to ranged attack.

I figured since Iron Man in this episode mostly just showed up and fought(got beat up pretty good) that he would be expecially worried about protection and combat.  I was thinking that the specs from Titanium Man and the other battle suits might have given him new ideas to improve his armor.  

I'll send the updated sheet if these changes are acceptable.


----------



## Radiant (May 27, 2005)

just got back home again. Working as stagehand realy gets you around but never being home starts to suck. Going to post my xp use in the morning. (and catch up with the ingame thread, realy sorry I was so much absent. Was a very nice story you made and I totaly blew it by not being here to react.)


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> just got back home again. Working as stagehand realy gets you around but never being home starts to suck. Going to post my xp use in the morning. (and catch up with the ingame thread, realy sorry I was so much absent. Was a very nice story you made and I totaly blew it by not being here to react.)




No worries, I can always rehash it in another reality.  Probably won't show up in the next episode . . . but the one after that . . . heh, heh, heemmm.      

Keia


----------



## hero4hire (May 28, 2005)

Jack's background sent to your e-mail.

H4H


----------



## hero4hire (May 29, 2005)

Jack's character sheet sent to your e-mail.

H4H


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Jack's character sheet sent to your e-mail.



Thanks H4H . . . I'll be looking it over over the weekend.  Thanks for the quick response.

Keia


----------



## hero4hire (May 29, 2005)

nothing to see here...move along citizen!


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2005)

Keia, I'll save my experience points until the end of the next episode. Nothing I realy need right now and nothing new that I see Carol would have picked up either. Mostly she just tried to destroy stuff or people (or tried not to get hit by said stuff or people at the same time) and she's allready terribly good at that.


----------



## Mimic (May 30, 2005)

Email sent.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 31, 2005)

Keia,
Is the garden area at the back of the mansion accessible to us?  If so, Cap is going to head there to clear his head and calm down a little.  If not, he will have to find another calming area to chill in.

Nuke


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Is the garden area at the back of the mansion accessible to us?  If so, Cap is going to head there to clear his head and calm down a little.  If not, he will have to find another calming area to chill in.




Outdoor areas . . . not so much.  Weight room, olympic swimming pool, your own room, the quinjet.  Plenty of places to chill that don't get you destroyed.

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Email sent.



Got it.  Looks great.  Thanks.  Do you have a reply on the IC thread to Vision IV?


Also, Argent Silvermage dropped in the guardians: wild wild west game so you may want to drop bye again!

Take care
Keia


----------



## Mimic (May 31, 2005)

I figured that the request would be done off screen as it were, but I can put it in there if you want.

Thanks for the heads up in Gideon's game


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I figured that the request would be done off screen as it were, but I can put it in there if you want.



No, no worries.  Just wanted to make certain there was nothing else there.  I can if you want - code written and the such, but I think you understand what was done.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re-post from earlier (for those who haven't replied)*

Final posts for the meeting are to go in the current IC thread.  Any down time and the start of the next mission will be in the new thread (I'll post a link when it's done - probably a few days).

Character point awards for the prologue and episode one are as follows:

Binary 5 [holding]
Vision 5  [spent]
Captain America 5 [unknown]
Sandman 4 [unknown]
Beast  5 [holding]
Iron Man 3 [spent]
Wasp  2 [dropped]

All character changes need to be summarized here (i.e. +1 base attack, +2 to computers, +1 will save, etc.) with an updated character sheet e-mailed to me.  The new stats, etc. will be first used in the new thread.

Also, I picked up Gimmicks Guide to Gadgets, still reviewing the rules therein before I'll say they're legal.

I am honored to have a group of great role-players for my game .  *Thanks - you make the game worth doing!!*

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2005)

H4H,

I'm about to introduce you - making certain you're there.


Everyone, 

there's a new thread for the IC posts.  Issue #2 Bucky Must Die!

Keia


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 10, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> H4H,
> 
> I'm about to introduce you - making certain you're there.
> 
> ...




Yup still here...Not here on Sundays and Monday Nights


----------



## tsadkiel (Jun 10, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Beast  5 [unknown]




I think I'll save'em for the time being, since nothing has leaped out and said "buy me."


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 11, 2005)

Keia,

Sent updated Character sheet to your e-mail.

Did my best to incorporate what you needed.

H4H


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 11, 2005)

*Recruiting?*

Game here recruiting new players?  If so I'd like to join up with the fun. ^_^


----------



## Keia (Jun 11, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Sent updated Character sheet to your e-mail.  Did my best to incorporate what you needed.




Thanks H4H,

That will help integrate you with everyone and reduce the chance of overlap (which no one enjoys . . . especially the GM).  

Keia


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Thanks H4H,
> 
> That will help integrate you with everyone and reduce the chance of overlap (which no one enjoys . . . especially the GM).
> 
> Keia




Was everything alright then??


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Was everything alright then??




For the most part . . . I think all-out attack requires a +1 or better dodge bonus (which can be gotten with the Dodge feat, and a few other feats) but none that Jack had.

As for a language, leave one unknown, and take French - I seem to remember him speaking french to someone . . . I'm not a 100% but it should work.

For movement under the movement tab, I noticed 12 ranks for flight - I think it should be 10.

I like him overall and I'm glad that you're joining the team.  Now to get everyone rolling again!

Keia


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> For the most part . . . I think all-out attack requires a +1 or better dodge bonus (which can be gotten with the Dodge feat, and a few other feats) but none that Jack had.
> 
> As for a language, leave one unknown, and take French - I seem to remember him speaking french to someone . . . I'm not a 100% but it should work.
> 
> ...




I do believe any bonus to AC from Dex is also considered a "Dodge Bonus" , but if not I will do some subtle shifting. The movement tab was leftover from an old beta version of him I worked up..My bad   

French and unknown works for me.

Thanks for having me aboard..I must say it has been some quality RPing up to this point.

~H4H


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 13, 2005)

I will have Cap updated in a few days.  Sorry for the slow response.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 13, 2005)

welcome on board H4H


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2005)

Hank McCoy said:
			
		

> "As a great philosopher once said, 'always in motion, the future is.'"



That wouldn't be Yoda, would it?  Awesome!

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> Game here recruiting new players?  If so I'd like to join up with the fun. ^_^



Looking to join in the fun, eh?  Well, it looks like H4H will cap me at the moment for players but I'll add you to he list of alternates, if that's okay.

Sorry about not responding sooner, missed the post!

Keia


----------



## tsadkiel (Jun 15, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> That wouldn't be Yoda, would it?  Awesome!
> 
> Keia




Yep.  A Star Trek refernce and a Star Wars reference in the space of two posts.  I'd better quote Yeats soon, or Hank's reputation will suffer.


----------



## Keia (Jun 15, 2005)

Nah, if no one figures it out, it just sounds profound - which works.  Plus, Hank is definitely a man of many talents and interests.

Keia


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 17, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> welcome on board H4H




Thanks! It's great to be playing again.


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Thanks! It's great to be playing again.



Hope you enjoy the situation I've put you in to start.     

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey this is a great game.  Interesting and a lot of fun so, *Where is everyone??!!??*


----------



## Radiant (Jul 10, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Hey this is a great game.  Interesting and a lot of fun so, *Where is everyone??!!??*




me's here me's here. Don't know why but the boards seem really dead for a while now. It's like we all changed from cheking daily to doing it once a week or so.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 10, 2005)

True.  
And I have been very guilty of that, too.  I guess I just thought everyone would be gaming along while I wasn't.


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> True.
> And I have been very guilty of that, too.  I guess I just thought everyone would be gaming along while I wasn't.



Speaking of which, Nuke, you still have some unspent xps and a question on whether you wantedto take Redwing as a 'sidekick', which actually I think I posted in the IC thread.

Thanks! 
Keia


----------



## Gideon (Jul 11, 2005)

My life has been a little busy lately.  That whole change from college to not-college is a little time-consuming.

As a side note.  Job hunting sucks. A lot.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 11, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> My life has been a little busy lately.  That whole change from college to not-college is a little time-consuming.
> 
> As a side note.  Job hunting sucks. A lot.




I know


----------



## Mimic (Jul 11, 2005)

I am here as well but work has been crazy lately.


----------



## tsadkiel (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm still here.  I'm just off-panel at the moment.


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone.  Once we resolve, the situation with Iron man, Cap and Jack of Hearts (Hello H4H!!) we'll get everyone rolling . . . maybe I can work up some trouble for upstairs . . . hmmm . . .    

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, Nuke, you still have some unspent xps and a question on whether you wantedto take Redwing as a 'sidekick', which actually I think I posted in the IC thread.
> Thanks!
> Keia



Roger that!
I have the xps spent on paper and will get you a copy of that Tuesday.  As for _Redwing, the Bird Wonder_,  I'm all for it.  Sounds fun and a little different than what we are used to, that's what the game is all about, right?


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 15, 2005)

Keia,
I emailed you a question about my XPs.

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> I emailed you a question about my XPs.




Thanks, and returned.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2005)

Okay everyone - looks like we lost H4H as he hasn't been on ENWorld in more than a month.  I'm going to give until Saturday for everyone to wrap up conversations/etc., then we'll move forward.

For the Iron Man, Cap, Jack of Hearts encounter . . . well, I'm sorry but I'm going to have to play Jack of Hearts NPC'ed for the moment.  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 21, 2005)

Keia, if your really recruiting alternates for this game I think I would really like to be added to the list. 

If selected for alternate do I need to name a hero/heroine?  and if so where's the best place to look?


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Keia, if your really recruiting alternates for this game I think I would really like to be added to the list.
> 
> If selected for alternate do I need to name a hero/heroine?  and if so where's the best place to look?



Hey BS,

I'll add you to the list.  As far as a hero idea, it's just about anyone from the Marvel universe at just about any time, including alternate universes.  There are a ton of sources including comics, movies, tv, etc.

Honestly, I'm having trouble with the #7 spot on the team and I think this next mission will just be with 6, unless H4H mysteriously reappears or Karl Green posts again . . . <sigh> 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 21, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'll add you to the list.  As far as a hero idea, it's just about anyone from the Marvel universe at just about any time, including alternate universes.  There are a ton of sources including comics, movies, tv, etc.




There are more than tons of sources...  Some of the alternate universes don't feature just marvel characters you know...   (I assume choosing one of them would be an issue thought.  )



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Honestly, I'm having trouble with the #7 spot on the team and I think this next mission will just be with 6, unless H4H mysteriously reappears or Karl Green posts again . . . <sigh>




Karl is around, he didn't come back to KotoR game he's in with me so I don't really know what's up with that or why number 7 seems to be so cursed for you. 

Anyhow, while I would rather pick my own character I have no issues role-playing a character that was dropped by someone else.  (Assuming I know the character or could find information on them.)

Later, and thanks for adding me to the list. 

BS


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 21, 2005)

Still hanging around and lurking. Not sure what hero is suitable for my style, but I guess I'll find one.


----------



## Keia (Aug 15, 2005)

Radiant,

Rybaer is looking for you in Curtains.  He started a new thread for IC and I think you missed it!

Keia


----------



## Keia (Aug 26, 2005)

Back from Gencon.  Managed to score a M&M 2.0.  Wow, some things are definitely different.  More balanced over all.  I'll answer any questions people may have on it if you want.

I'm ready for the mission now (my research is done) so this should speed along once we get rolling.  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Back from Gencon.  Managed to score a M&M 2.0.  Wow, some things are definitely different.  More balanced over all.  I'll answer any questions people may have on it if you want.




I got a couple if you don't mind. 

Does it seem like it solves more problems than it causes?

And what's the ISBN # on it?  (I need that so I can order it.)


----------



## Keia (Aug 27, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I got a couple if you don't mind.
> 
> Does it seem like it solves more problems than it causes?
> 
> And what's the ISBN # on it?  (I need that so I can order it.)




In reverse order . . . 

ISBN #1-932442-52-9, item number #GRR2501

No stat adds to hit or defense, no cosmic power, no sorcery, powers seem rather scaled back - the only way to be certain is to build a couple of characters and see.  I'm not ready to do that just yet.

Sure, no problem.   

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Sure, no problem.




Thanks!


----------



## Gideon (Aug 30, 2005)

I was hoping you fine folks could help me out.

I have recently increased my income, read...got my first job out of college, and have really become interested in comic books.  Partly from Mutants and Masterminds.  I have picked up a couple of The Avengers series but I was looking to read some more.

What trade collections would you all recommend?

I already have 
Kree-Skrull War and Disassembled.

Thanks for your k-now-ledge.


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

Nuke261 is probably the most knowledgeable on this.  I usually buy the comics, not the collections - though I'm starting to see the merit in that.

Did you like those avengers collections?  I've read those issues and enjoyed them a lot.

I'm a fan of Exiles, most of the Ultimate titles (FF, Spiderman, Ultimates, X-men), and a couple of the x-books (Astonishing, New, etc.).

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Nuke261 is probably the most knowledgeable on this.  I usually buy the comics, not the collections - though I'm starting to see the merit in that.




Traitor! 

I just moved 27 long boxes and 30 short boxes half way across the country and you don’t see me wanting TPBs.   (Of course I had someone to carry on those boxes.  )


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 30, 2005)

Ooooo, getting called out to educate the masses on super heroes?  I love it!!

I have recently sold my Avengers runs and picked up the 2 hard covers that contain beautiful George Perez art.  They contain the first 2 years (roughly) of the last series of Avengers.  Very nice.  

I also see that the Avengers West Coast just got a trade paperback featuring the John Byrne run.  I was a pretty big fan of that run and would recommend it.  Great art, cool characters and it ties into some of the stories that have happened to the Avengers recently.  Off the top of my head, that is what I would go with.  

JLA/Avengers(or Avengers/JLA) is fun.  Again, great art.  Not overly original but pretty fun with some total fan-boy moments.  If you have the money, the Hardcover collection is worth it, with a second book all about the guest appearances and the ideas behind the book.  There's my 2 cents on the Avengers.

Kid A actually convinced me to go the route of the TPB.  I always liked the collections but didn't want to mess with my original issues.  However, with all of the nice collected editions that are coming out at pretty good prices, it was hard to resist.  Plus, the HCs and TPBs look very nice on a bookshelf, kinda hard to do that with a collection of 72 comic books.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Plus, the HCs and TPBs look very nice on a bookshelf, kinda hard to do that with a collection of 72 comic books.




I just point to the box and say, “Well that has all the Uncanny X-Men comics from 1983 to present day minus two issues.”

Most find that impressive. 

(I like the avatar btw.  )


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks! The avatar was to be used for an Exiles game I had planeed to run a few years ago.  Never happened, though.  Oddly enough, that led me to discover Mutants and Masterminds.

I understand the full box of X-Men scenerio.  I will probably never part with those.  But, if they did some nice hardcovers of them.....hmmmmm.  I did oder the new dvd/rom that contains 500 issues of Uncanny, full issues in full color.  They have done Spidey and FF and I think Avengers is in the works.  Can't wait!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> I did order the new dvd/rom that contains 500 issues of Uncanny, full issues in full color.  They have done Spidey and FF and I think Avengers is in the works.  Can't wait!




about 40-60 of those are full repeats just so you know... 

Do you have a link for that?  I might have to look into getting that.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 30, 2005)

No, I just read abouyt the dvd/rom in Previews.  I did hear that amazon carries it too.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> No, I just read abouyt the dvd/rom in Previews.  I did hear that amazon carries it too.



 This months preview or a previous one?  (Also do you have a page number by chance?  )


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

tsadkiel,

Dr. Seuss reference, right?  

Keia


----------



## tsadkiel (Aug 31, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> tsadkiel,
> 
> Dr. Seuss reference, right?
> 
> Keia




You betcha!


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 31, 2005)

B.S.  the X-Men dvd/rom was in last moths Previews and the Spidey one is in the newest issue.  They are in the back of the book, I forget the exact section name.  Also, I have ben told that Amazon carries them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks nuke!    I will look around for that.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 31, 2005)

I did enjoy both of the collections I have already picked up.  The kree-skrull war has some pretty funny stuff in it because of the decade it was written.

I was warned away from the Ultimates because Captain America is not very Captain America-y in the titles.  Although, I didn't read Ultimate X-men, somebody told me that Colassus had a significant personality change.  I like Colassus, so I was a little put off by that.  But I might try  S-man and FF.

Thanks for your help, all.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Any Pilots?*

Looks like I goofed.  Named Beast and Binary as our pilots and apparently poor old Beastie can't pilot.  Yikes!  Bad Cap!!

I don't have any points in the skill, either.

I will wait and see who does have pilot skills and then edit my post to fit.

Sorry!!


----------



## Gideon (Oct 4, 2005)

No pilot skills here.


----------



## Corvus Coronoides (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi Keia,

Can you please put me on your Alternate list as well ?

If a spot comes up, I'd kill for the chance to play Hawkeye or Justice .. I'd list Wonderman as well, but I see that he's already had his chance.

Thanks

-Chris


----------



## Radiant (Oct 5, 2005)

well if no one else flies the thing Carol will use her amazing pilot skill of 2 to fly the Quinjet.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 5, 2005)

A +2?  We have nothing to worry about, we really are Earth's Mightiest Heroes!!

Keia, does the Queenjet give us a +10 to piloting?  Maybe?  Please?


----------



## Keia (Oct 5, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> A +2?  We have nothing to worry about, we really are Earth's Mightiest Heroes!!
> 
> Keia, does the Queenjet give us a +10 to piloting?  Maybe?  Please?



Only if Beast or someone works up a Bonus skill gadget to attach to the plane. 

Keia
_ps. I was only asking about the piloting . . . it's not like you're gonna get shot at or something   _


----------



## Radiant (Oct 6, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> A +2?  We have nothing to worry about, we really are Earth's Mightiest Heroes!!
> 
> Keia, does the Queenjet give us a +10 to piloting?  Maybe?  Please?




well, I am more on the "flying by myself" side usually. But no one answered for a good while so I was starting to get affraid that no one might even be able to fly the thing. I will be very happy (and more than a little relieved) if someone with some skill takes the seat.


----------



## Keia (Oct 8, 2005)

Corvus Coronoides said:
			
		

> Can you please put me on your Alternate list as well ?
> 
> If a spot comes up, I'd kill for the chance to play Hawkeye or Justice .. I'd list Wonderman as well, but I see that he's already had his chance.




I'll put ya down.  As for Wonderman, it's not entirely certain that he isn't still at the Mansion.  There wasn't like a search of the place when he disappeared.   

Keia


----------



## Gideon (Oct 12, 2005)

As i've been reading the comics there are sooooo many ideas and different charachters to play.


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> As i've been reading the comics there are sooooo many ideas and different charachters to play.



That is the idea for this game.    Just a thought, at the end of each mission if someone wants to explore another character idea, I have no problem with that.  Their current character would fade away -his/her mission complete and someone new would arrive.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2005)

Just a quick bit if anyone here is interested.   Check out the Living Supers work going on right now, mostly in the Taking the Talk thread.  There are several threads of discussion going on right now, including origin and world creation  as well as rules discussions and other ideas.  

Opportunity to get in on the ground floor in an M&M universe might be pretty cool.

Just a suggestion 
Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> That is the idea for this game.    Just a thought, at the end of each mission if someone wants to explore another character idea, I have no problem with that.  Their current character would fade away -his/her mission complete and someone new would arrive.
> Keia




Hey, I kinda like that!


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Hey, I kinda like that!



Nope, sorry.  You can't do that.  You have to stay.   

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 14, 2005)

Not in the middle of a mission, I know.  But when we are done I had some cool back-up characters in mind...

Old School Human Torch
Ultimate Hawkeye
Black Knight
She Hulk
US Agent
Spider-Man


----------



## tsadkiel (Oct 15, 2005)

Incidentally, what's our position re: 2E?  (I've got a shiny new copy coming; should be here next week.)

I certainly wouldn't suggest changing mid-adventure, but what about the next issue?


----------



## Keia (Oct 15, 2005)

tsadkiel said:
			
		

> Incidentally, what's our position re: 2E?  (I've got a shiny new copy coming; should be here next week.)
> 
> I certainly wouldn't suggest changing mid-adventure, but what about the next issue?



I have no problem changing next issue.  I've already got it and the next two thereafter mapped out.  What does everyone else think?

Understand that it will be a couple of months before the end of the issue (unless posting increases).

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Oct 16, 2005)

getting my hands on the new books ist getting increasingly difficult here but I am sure I'll get a copy of the second edition before we are done with this chapter.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 18, 2005)

Seems to me like we should roll with things as is and we can convert next issue.  Unless there is some big change before then.  That gives everyone time to play and get used to the new rules while still enjoying the current game.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 24, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> unless H4H mysteriously reappears or Karl Green posts again . . . <sigh>




I guess I have mysteriously reappeared....     :\ 

Cant speak for Karl though....

Good to see the game is still going strong!

H4H (trying to weasel his way back into things)


----------



## Keia (Nov 24, 2005)

H4H,

good to see you back.  Unfortunately, there is no easy way to have to come back into the storyline at the moment.  Keep an eye on the OOC thread . . . when this episode is done we can roll you back in.

Keia


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> H4H,
> 
> good to see you back.  Unfortunately, there is no easy way to have to come back into the storyline at the moment.  Keep an eye on the OOC thread . . . when this episode is done we can roll you back in.
> 
> Keia




I definitely figured that from reading the IC thread. I figured it will probably be a couple months before you close the chapter anyway. 

And thx...its good to be back!

H4H


----------



## Keia (Nov 27, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I definitely figured that from reading the IC thread. I figured it will probably be a couple months before you close the chapter anyway.



Might be sooner than you think . . . depending on what the group does.  What with Doom around and everything 

Keia


----------

